# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Humour] L'histoire la plus courte

## Gilles Louse

On dit souvent que les histoires les plus courtes sont les meilleures. 

Sil y a pas mal dhistoires amusantes assez concises, elles ncessitent souvent plusieurs phrases  leur expression. 

Il y a aussi celles qui se composent de deux brves rpliques, par exemple une remarque ou une question et la rponse, la fameuse rponse dite _du berger  la bergre_. 

Mais lhistoire la plus courte que je connaisse est celle-ci, elle ne tient quen une seule phrase : _Madame Seguin a gagn son procs_. 

Je la trouve trs drle mais _de gustibus et coloribus non disputandum_. 

 bientt
Gilles

----------


## r0d

Madame Seguin  grocs son pagn?
 ::koi:: 
dsol, comprends p...

----------


## Jahprend

Oo non plus (on doit etre con)

Moi j'ai une blague courte:

C'est deux saucisses dans une pole, yen a une qui dit "ouhh y fait chaud!" et l'autre llui repond "aahhhh une saucisse qui parle!!!"

----------


## Mdinoc

r0d : Non, ce n'est pas une contreptrie.
Si j'ai bien compris la blague, il est question de "la chvre de monsieur seguin" (ne me demandez pas d'o elle vient) dans ledit procs, sans doute un procs de divorce.

----------


## yann2

> Oo non plus (on doit etre con)
> 
> Moi j'ai une blague courte:
> 
> C'est deux saucisses dans une pole, yen a une qui dit "ouhh y fait chaud!" et l'autre llui repond "aahhhh une saucisse qui parle!!!"


Je n'ai pas compros la tienne  ::koi::  

J'en ai une autre par contre

C'est deux pizzas dans un four. Il y en a une qui dit  l'autre :
  - P'tain, il fait mga chaud ici !!!
L'autre rpond
  - Au secour, une pizza qui parle !!!!!!!

 ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Satch

C'est un nain qui  8 enfants.... Elle est courte mais elle est bonne.

----------


## Jahprend

C'est une blague bidon (je pense que t'avais remarqu) ou une saucisse qui parle a peur d'une autre saucisse qui parle alors qu'elle parle elle mme, lopocopri?

----------


## Kenji

J'aurais bien explication avec une histoire d'adultre mais a risquerait d'tre censur  ::aie::

----------


## Jahprend

J'ai une autre bien nul aussi:

C'est un gars un rentre dans un bar y fait "coucou c moi" et manque de po c'etait pas lui

----------


## r0d

C'est un lphant qui rentre dans un magasin de porcelaine: "une baguette s'il vous plait".

----------


## bilb0t

C'est un gars qui rentre dans un caf et... ploufff !

----------


## calogerogigante

Moi, j'en ai encore une plus courte :

Crotte !!


C'est con mais a me fait rire !

OK, je  ::arrow::  !

----------


## r0d

Les minorits ethniques.

----------


## Satch

la parit

----------


## bilb0t

> Les minorits ethniques.



Hein ?

----------


## Satch

> Hein ?


Deux.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

- Papa, pourquoi mamy elle court en zig-zag ?
- Tais toi et passe moi les cartouches !

PS : Gilles dans sa grande serie "j'ouvre des thread mais j'y repond pas"

----------


## r0d

Les minorits et' niquent!

tsss, le niveau baisse... 'faut tout expliquer  ::D:   :;):

----------


## Gilles Louse

> PS : Gilles dans sa grande serie "j'ouvre des thread mais j'y repond pas"


Accordez-moi la diversit des sujets abords. Je trouve logique de dire ce que j'ai aim et cette toute petite histoire m'a plu. C'est vrai qu'avec mon style  l'emporte-pice, je crains toujours le troll mais je suis de bonne foi, ce n'est pas mon but. 

 bientt
Gilles

----------


## bilb0t

> Les minorits et' niquent!
> 
> tsss, le niveau baisse... 'faut tout expliquer






> Si tu dois expliquer une blague, c'est qu'elle est mauvaise...

----------


## r0d

C'tait pas une blague, mais un kan. D'ailleurs, a me fait penser: j'ai un pote il est trs zen, mais aussi trs kan...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Hephaistos007

C'est l'histoire d'un juif qui rencontre un autre arabe...

----------


## Jahprend

> C'est l'histoire d'un juif qui rencontre un autre arabe...


Mais ou sont les modrateurs? ::lol::

----------


## davcha

Qui a internet ici ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est l'histoire d'une belge blonde, soeur de toto, qui essai de faire une dinde au whisky avec paf le chien...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Qui a internet ici ?


C'est la meilleur celle la !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Moi j'ai une blague courte:
> C'est deux saucisses dans une pole, yen a une qui dit "ouhh y fait chaud!" et l'autre llui repond "aahhhh une saucisse qui parle!!!"


Tien de mon temps cette histoire c'tait avec deux oeufs (version anglophone).

Je supose que ca doit etre la version allemande, d'ailleurs quelqu'un  post aprs la version italienne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Satch

> Qui a internet ici ?



Ca sent le bashfr.org a :p

----------


## Jahprend

> Tien de mon temps cette histoire c'tait avec deux oeufs (version anglophone).
> 
> Je supose que ca doit etre la version allemande, d'ailleurs quelqu'un  post aprs la version italienne


Je la connaissais aussi avec 2 oeufs mais faire piti deux fois.... ::D:

----------


## Jahprend

C'est un gars y rentre dans un caf PLOUF

----------


## yann2

> C'est un gars y rentre dans un caf PLOUF


Champion du monde !!!!!!!!!!!!
Repost dans le mme fil  ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

> Champion du monde !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Repost dans le mme fil


Mes disciples ne peuvent s'empcher de rpetter mes preceptes... \ :8-): /

----------


## Biosox

Une trs courte qui me plat:



> Se coucher tard nuit

----------


## Jahprend

> Une trs courte qui me plat:


Pas mal Tom sawyer

----------


## calogerogigante

gptaqbc

----------


## Jahprend

Les deux neurones de G.BUSH discutent et...

----------


## Satch

> gptaqbc


la version longue est : gptaqbcopidqkc

----------


## nuke_y

C'est un ttard qui croyait qu'il tait tt mais en fait il tait tard !

----------


## r0d

Olivier Besance: NO!

----------


## Mdiat

> Olivier Besance: NO!


ou Arlette Lagui : YEH !

----------


## Pouic

> C'est un gars qui rentre dans un caf et... ploufff !


Ooooh Maaaitre !
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## mat.M

A quoi reconnait-on des Belges dans une bagarre ? C'est ceux qui se battent avec des razoirs lectriques  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

( excusez-moi membres belges du forum elle n'est pas de moi  ::oops::  nous sommes d'affreux franais je sais )

----------


## davcha

C'est l'histoire d'un pingouin qui respirait par l'anus. Un jour il s'assied, et il meurt.

----------


## virgul

Deux canards se baladent dans la rue, soudain l'un d'eux fit un "Coin-Coin" et l'autre lui dit "c'est droit ce que j'allait dire".  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Qui a internet ici ?


Pas moi.

----------


## virgul

> A quoi reconnait-on des Belges dans une bagarre ? C'est ceux qui se battent avec des razoirs lectriques


Alors la faut qu'on m'explique car : Pas compris  :8O:  ! Y a t'il au moins quelque chose  comprendre?

----------


## soad

sans rancune  ::aie::  

Quels cris pousse un belge sadomaso? Je vais te fritterComment reconnat-on un hlicoptre belge ? C'est le seul qui a un sige jectable !Pourquoi les belges dorment ils le doigt dans le cul? Parce qu'ils ont peur que a cicatrise.A quoi reconnat-on une concierge belge ? Elle nettoie l'ascenseur  tous les tages.Comment reconnat-on un belge dans un zoo ? Les singes lui lancent des cacahutesPourquoi n'y a-t-il plus de belges en Belgique? Parce qu'ils sont tous dans les blagues!

----------


## Mdinoc

Connaissais pas la dernire  ::mrgreen::  




> Deux canards se baladent dans la rue, soudain l'un d'eux fit un "Coin-Coin" et l'autre lui dit "c'est *droit* ce que j'allait dire".


C'est une traduction lectronique ?  ::?:  
Ou bien un dialecte francophone non-franais ? (belge, canadien, etc.)

----------


## virgul

> C'est une traduction lectronique ?  
> Ou bien un dialecte francophone non-franais ? (belge, canadien, etc.)


Non non c'est du suisse-romand (voir du Neuchtelois car je ne sais pas si dans les autres canton on le dit aussi) on entend par l exactement!

Dsol j'tais fatigu hier soir en ralit c'est plutot comme ca:

C'est canard qui dit  un autre canard "Coin-Coin" et l'autre lui rpond "C'est droit ce que j'allais dire".

----------


## Jahprend

> Alors la faut qu'on m'explique car : Pas compris  ! Y a t'il au moins quelque chose  comprendre?


Une lame de rasoir est dangereuse(on peut trabcher une gorge par exemple) alors qu'un rasoir electrique... apart ras une barbe... T as compris ou bien?

----------


## lou87

Petite anecdote il existe maintenant des rasoirs normaux mais avec une pile  l'intrieur... Donc un rasoir normal lectric....  ::P:

----------


## Jahprend

> Petite anecdote il existe maintenant des rasoirs normaux mais avec une pile  l'intrieur... Donc un rasoir normal lectric....


 :8O:   c'est ca qu'on appelle cherchez la petite bete?

----------


## virgul

> Une lame de rasoir est dangereuse(on peut trabcher une gorge par exemple) alors qu'un rasoir electrique... apart ras une barbe... T as compris ou bien?


Faut quand mme la chercher ta chute!!! 

Mais bon...

Sais tu comment faire quinter un belge? 
Tu le mets dans une prison ronde et tu lui dit va chercher la frite dans le coin!

----------


## illight

Pour les grenouilles croassent ?


Parce que lavabo  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## virgul

Un train rouge entre dans un tunnel il en ressort jaune pourquoi?

Parce ce que Tunnel!

----------


## illight

C'est 2 tomates qui traversent la route :

"Attention !!!" SPLASH
"Quoi ?" SPLASH


PS : j'avoue c'est mieux quand c'est racont a haute voix  ::mrgreen::

----------


## davcha

> Pas moi.


Je crois que tu as gagn l.  ::aie::

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> Comment reconnat-on un hlicoptre belge ? C'est le seul qui a un sige jectable !


De nombreux hlicoptres de combat disposent d'un sige jectable, et ils ne sont pas forcment belges  ::wink:: 

Et avant qu'on me prenne pour un fou : les hlices sont jectes avant le sige  ::D:

----------


## soad

> Non non c'est du suisse-romand (voir du Neuchtelois car je ne sais pas si dans les autres canton on le dit aussi) on entend par l exactement!
> 
> Dsol j'tais fatigu hier soir en ralit c'est plutot comme ca:
> 
> C'est canard qui dit  un autre canard "Coin-Coin" et l'autre lui rpond "C'est droit ce que j'allais dire".


J'dirais pas droit qu'il y a seulement les neuchatelois qu'il le dise, on le dit aussi dans le Jura...   :;):

----------


## soad

> De nombreux hlicoptres de combat disposent d'un sige jectable, et ils ne sont pas forcment belges 
> 
> Et avant qu'on me prenne pour un fou : les hlices sont jectes avant le sige


Tu serais pas belges toi ? lol

Nan c'est fort possible, tu t'y connais surement mieux que moi en hlicoptres  :;):

----------


## Lung

> De nombreux hlicoptres de combat disposent d'un sige jectable, et ils ne sont pas forcment belges 
> 
> Et avant qu'on me prenne pour un fou : les hlices sont jectes avant le sige


Suffit de regarder dans Golden-eyes.

----------


## Satch

> Suffit de regarder dans Golden-eyes.


J'viterais je me baser sur un film pour dire que telle ou telle chose existe :p

----------


## Biosox

> J'dirais pas droit qu'il y a seulement les neuchatelois qu'il le dise, on le dit aussi dans le Jura...


En effet. D'ailleur en lisant cette phrase, j'ai presque entendu l'accent jurassien.
Par contre je peux vous affirmer que dans le canton de Vaud, a se dit pas.


Ptite blague:
Comment on reconnat un belge dans une partouze?
- C'est le seul qui couche avec sa femme ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

C'est l'histoire d'un nain qui  17 enfants...

----------


## Satch

> C'est l'histoire d'un nain qui  17 enfants...


et hop, repost dans le mme topic

----------


## bilb0t

> et hop, repost dans le mme topic



Mince j'avais mme pas vu...

C'est le 2eme repost ds ce post...

Fait vraiment trop chaud !!!

----------


## virgul

> En effet. D'ailleur en lisant cette phrase, j'ai presque entendu l'accent jurassien.


Elle doit tre gratuite celle-la!

En mme temps je serais pas prt  payer huitante francs pour l'entendre  ::aie::  


une autre:

Pourquoi il y a plein de merde  la sortie des magasins belges?

Ben parce que c'est marquer poussez  ::marteau::

----------


## soad

> En mme temps je serais pas prt  payer *huitante* francs pour l'entendre


Quatre-vingt ! mme si c'est plus logique de dire huitante mais ca fait bizarre dans mon oreille  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bilb0t

> Quatre-vingt ! mme si c'est plus logique de dire huitante mais ca fait bizarre dans mon oreille


Et Septante  la place de soixante-dix
Et nonante  la plce de Quatre-vingt-dix

a fait 1000 ans qu'on leur dit nous au franais !!!

----------


## BugFactory

Au*x* franais, je suis pas tout seul! En plus faire une faute dans un post qui dfend la langue franaise  ::P:  

C'est l'histoire de Toto chimiste. Boum!
 ::dehors::

----------


## r0d

Pourquoi les castors ont la queue plate? Parce qu'ils se font sucer par les canards.

 ::arrow::

----------


## soad

> Et Septante  la place de soixante-dix
> Et nonante  la plce de Quatre-vingt-dix
> 
> a fait 1000 ans qu'on leur dit nous au franais !!!



Ouais ils sont bizarres ces franais  ::mouarf::  







> Aux franais, je suis pas tout seul*!* En plus faire une faute dans un post qui dfend la langue franaise  
> 
> C'est l'histoire de Toto chimiste. Boum*!*


On cherche la petite bte hein ?
Haa et si jamais on met un espace aprs le point d'exclamation.  ::aie::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Il y a des phrases qui se terminent et des phrases qui...

----------


## 123quatre

Histoire d'animer un peu:


Qu'est ce que c'est une tomate avec une cape sur le dos?

----------


## Hephaistos007

Super-tomate bien sur !

----------


## 123quatre

ok .

et qu'est ce que c'est un concombre avec une cape sur le dos?

----------


## Skyounet

> ok .
> 
> et qu'est ce que c'est un concombre avec une cape sur le dos?


Super-concombre

C'est Flip-Flap la girafe elle se promene dans la savane, ya un hlicoptere qui passe et Flip-Flap la girafe.

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

> C'est Flip-Flap la girafe elle se promene dans la savane, ya un hlicoptere qui passe et Flip-Flap la girafe.


C'est Paf le chien, il traverse la route et Paf le chien.

----------


## 123quatre

> Super-concombre



Et non c'est un concombre qui se prend pour super-tomate

----------


## Pouic

Quelle est la diffrence entre un pigeon ?

...........


Il a les deux pattes de mme longueur, surtout la gauche.

----------


## Gilles Louse

Mon psychiatre ma dit que jtais normal.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Quatre-vingt ! mme si c'est plus logique de dire huitante mais ca fait bizarre dans mon oreille


C'est pas octante plutt ?  ::?:

----------


## Jahprend

Qu'est ce qui fait 2metres de large , qui est rouge et qui passe pas les portes?

PS(elle est vraiment nulle)

----------


## jbrasselet

Un bb avec un javelot dans la tte?  ::roll::

----------


## Jahprend

DOMMAGE c dans le ventre^^

----------


## virgul

> Quatre-vingt ! mme si c'est plus logique de dire huitante mais ca fait bizarre dans mon oreille


Pareil c'tait juste pour charrier notre ami vaudois. 





> C'est pas octante plutt ?


Non ca c'est belge! D'ailleurs quand quelqu'un le dit ca me fait toujours marrer peut-tre car je ne l'entends pas souvent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

C'est 2 types qui discutent:

 -Tu sais, je crois que ma femme me trompe avec un boulanger.
 -Ah bon? comment-a? explique-moi?
 -Ben souvent le soir quand je rentre du boulot, je vais me coucher et dans le lit il y a de la farine et des miettes...
 -Ah, merde, en effet... Moi de mon ct je crois que ma femme me trompe avec un ramoneur.
 -Un ramoneur? comment a?
 -Ben souvent le soir quand je rentre du boulot, je vais me coucher et dans le lit il y a un ramoneur


hm... ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

QUI A RACONTE MA SIGNATURE EN BLAGUE ???  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 
c'est pouic  :;):

----------


## Pouic

> QUI A RACONTE MA SIGNATURE EN BLAGUE ???   
> c'est pouic


Damned, je n'avais mme pas vu...
Les grands esprits se rencontrent  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Biosox : Je connaissais une variante:
- Oh mon dieu! Alors ma femme me trompe avec un cheval ?! Le soir, j'ai trouv un jockey planqu sous le lit!

----------


## r0d

> J'la connaissais avec un rabin

----------


## davcha

Un ami  son pote :
- T'as des photos de ta femme, nue ?
- Non...
- T'en veux ?

----------


## lkryss

hier j'etais schizophrene, maintenant nous allons mieux

----------


## Jahprend

> hier j'etais schizophrene, maintenant nous allons mieux


Pas mal  ::lol::

----------


## Biosox

- une fois 23?
- 23.
- poils aux doigts

- deux fois 23?
- 46.
- poils aux cuisses

- trois fois 23
- 69.
- poil aux dents ::aie::

----------


## BrItneY

lol, ca c'est du haut niveau  ::P:

----------


## Commodore

un citron braque une banque:
-pas un zeste, ze suis press !  ::aie::  
 :;):

----------


## BrItneY

Pourquoi les sous-marins belges sont-ils coules ?

Parce qu'ils ont fait des journees portes ouvertes...

(c'est vrai qu'on en a bcp sur les belges...dsl)

----------


## Jahprend

> un citron braque une banque:
> -pas un zeste, ze suis press !


Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse....

----------


## Jahprend

Pourquoi les blondes(dsl d'avance) roulent en BMW?

-Parce qu'elle savent pas peler Ferrari^^

----------


## BrItneY

l'histoire la plus courte...


...est la moins longue...


No comment  ::roll::

----------


## Biosox

> Pourquoi les blondes(dsl d'avance) roulent en BMW?
> 
> -Parce qu'elle savent pas peler Ferrari^^



a m'en rappelle une autre, un peu mois courte mais je la poste quand mme:

Johnny Hallyday se promne a st-tropez avec son fils david, au bord de l'eau.
david: "oh regarde papa comme il est beau ce bateau!"
johnny: "c'est pas un bateau, fiston, c'est un yacht"
david: "aaah? dis papa, comment on crit 'yacht' ?"
johnny: "t'avais raison en fait, c'est un bateau."

----------


## loka

c'est un chat dans un jardin et ... TCHIC TCHIC TCHIC le chat

(pour ceux qui auraient pas compris => tondeuse)

=> []

----------


## Jahprend

> c'est un chat dans un jardin et ... TCHIC TCHIC TCHIC le chat
> 
> (pour ceux qui auraient pas compris => tondeuse)
> 
> => []


 :8O:   ::mouarf::

----------


## Jahprend

Un gars va pour traverser un pont et il voit un panneau "pas plus d'une personne" , il passe et le pont s'ecroule pourquoi? ::roll::

----------


## BrItneY

il est skyzo ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Un mec averti qu'en vaut deux qu'tait tout seul?

Ils taient bien em***s, le mec... Coluche

----------


## Jahprend

> Un mec averti qu'en vaut deux qu'tait tout seul?
> 
> Ils taient bien em***s, le mec... Coluche


C'est ca^^ Un mec averti en vaut deux ::lol::

----------


## SnakemaN

> De nombreux hlicoptres de combat disposent d'un sige jectable, et ils ne sont pas forcment belges 
> 
> Et avant qu'on me prenne pour un fou : les hlices sont jectes avant le sige


Ouai ben j'espere que le systeme electronique qui gere ca il est pas cod en pascal !  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

- Et mec t'es ou ?
- Dans ton cul !

----------


## Commodore

la blague la plus courte du monde:
[blague]

[/blague]
haha elle est drole non ?
je  ::fleche::  ...

----------


## Commodore

- pourquoi tu t'es reconverti de paysan en vitrier ?
- ma femme ne voulait plus que je laboure alors je mastique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jahprend

> - pourquoi tu t'es reconverti de paysan en vitrier ?
> - ma femme ne voulait plus que je laboure alors je mastique.


Sympa ::D:

----------


## BugFactory

Les plus courtes sont les moins longues.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Les plus courtes sont les moins longues.


Et les plus longues sont les moins courtes.

----------


## mat.M

> C'est le facteur qui amne une lettre recommande  une femme; celle-ci prend sa douche.
> Le facteur sonne plusieurs fois, la femme court toute nue  la porte et regarde par l'oeilleton de la porte.
> Le facteur au-mme moment regarde par le trou de la serrure pour voir s'il y a quelqu'un,croit voir un gamin s'amuser et s'crie : "Petit fris tu diras  ta maman que le facteur est pass"


Je sors  ::fleche::

----------


## mat.M

> Pourquoi les sous-marins belges sont-ils coules ?
> 
> Parce qu'ils ont fait des journees portes ouvertes...
> 
> (c'est vrai qu'on en a bcp sur les belges...dsl)



Il y a aussi une variante : 


*comment couler un sous-marin belge ? En frappant  la porte
*comment rendre des belges fous ? En mettant une frite dans une pice ronde

Amis belges c'est fini j'arrte

----------


## pcaboche

Une blague plate: c'est l'histoire d'une bosse...

----------


## Biosox

lundi je creuse
mardi je creuse
mercredi je creuse
jeudi je creuse
vendredi je creuse
samedi je creuse
dimanche je creuse

...

le gag est trs plat, mais le trou est trs profond
Je  ::arrow::

----------


## Jahprend

Pourquoi les belges ouvrent la porte quand ils vont aux toilettes?

-Pour pas qu'on puisse regarder par le trou de la serrure ::D:

----------


## Commodore

j'en connais une paire qui doivent tre belges sans le savoir alors  :8O:

----------


## narkhor

pourquoi on tappe 2 fois plus vite avec clavier azerty qu'avec un autre?

(aucun rapport avec ma signature)

----------


## Mdiat

Parce qu'un clavier azerty en vaut 2

----------


## xavlours

Un bon forum ne provoque pas de cirrhose.

faux rhum ... C'est nul mais pour faire plus court et drle faut s'accrocher.

----------


## SnakemaN

Quand on code un codec , il ne faut pas oublier les ' ' codec 

(quote , quote codec)

ok  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

Bon ok on peut ausis faire du genre 
"qu'est ce qui est petit, carr et rouge???"

----------


## Commodore

un petit carr rouge !!!
 ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

> un petit carr rouge !!!


Ah tu la connaissais?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

ah ? c'tait la bonne rponse ?  :8-):

----------


## cladsam

:8-):  yesss ^^

----------


## Commodore

::roi::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Le Pharaon

- Le papa : excuse moi blabla ... excuse moi blabla ...
- Le fils : Papa tu peux pas arrter de t'excuser ?
- Le papa : Oui d'accord excuse moi

----------


## xavlours

> J'ai d m'endormir en sursaut.

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

- Qu'est-ce qui est tout jaune, avec des plumes, et qui pse trois tonnes ?
- Un canari...
  ...
  ...
  Mais un gros...

----------


## Bloon

qu'est-ce que c'est : <RTL/>


...








C'est la balise RTL !

hum

Bloon

----------


## GrandFather

```
<RTL montant="2500" />
```

...t'avais oubli le montant de la balise RTL 

hum aussi

----------


## Bloon

> ```
> <RTL montant="2500" />
> ```
> 
> ...t'avais oubli le montant de la balise RTL 
> 
> hum aussi


Je n'coutais pas  ce moment l, donc je ne le connaissais pas  ::mouarf::  

Bloon

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'est Jacques Chirac, il va voir Dieu, et dans le couloir de Dieu, il voit plein d'horloges, alors il demande  Dieu, quoi est-ce.

Dieu lui rpond que chaque horloge appartient  un Prsident.

JC demande alors  quoi servent t'elles.

Dieu lui rpond, que  chaque fois qu'un prsident dit une connerie l'horloge avance de 15 minutes.

JC cherchant la sienne, demande a Dieu ou est-ce qu'elle se trouve.

Dieu rpond : La tienne ! Elle est dans mon bureau, je m'en sert de ventilateur  ::):

----------


## mat.M

> C'est Jacques Chirac, il va voir Dieu, et dans le couloir de Dieu, il voit plein d'horloges, alors il demande  Dieu, quoi est-ce.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond que chaque horloge appartient  un Prsident.
> 
> JC demande alors  quoi servent t'elles.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond, que  chaque fois qu'un prsident dit une connerie l'horloge avance de 15 minutes.
> 
> JC cherchant la sienne, demande a Dieu ou est-ce qu'elle se trouve.
> ...


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::lol::

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est Jacques Chirac, il va voir Dieu, et dans le couloir de Dieu, il voit plein d'horloges, alors il demande  Dieu, quoi est-ce.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond que chaque horloge appartient  un Prsident.
> 
> JC demande alors  quoi servent t'elles.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond, que  chaque fois qu'un prsident dit une connerie l'horloge avance de 15 minutes.
> 
> JC cherchant la sienne, demande a Dieu ou est-ce qu'elle se trouve.
> ...


Je la connaissais avec George W. Bush...

----------


## gofono_bass

C'est l'histoire d'un schtroumpf qui se fait un bleu...


 ::aie::

----------


## Jahprend

> C'est Jacques Chirac, il va voir Dieu, et dans le couloir de Dieu, il voit plein d'horloges, alors il demande  Dieu, quoi est-ce.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond que chaque horloge appartient  un Prsident.
> 
> JC demande alors  quoi servent t'elles.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond, que  chaque fois qu'un prsident dit une connerie l'horloge avance de 15 minutes.
> 
> JC cherchant la sienne, demande a Dieu ou est-ce qu'elle se trouve.
> ...


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est Jacques Chirac, il va voir Dieu, et dans le couloir de Dieu, il voit plein d'horloges, alors il demande  Dieu, quoi est-ce.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond que chaque horloge appartient  un Prsident.
> 
> JC demande alors  quoi servent t'elles.
> 
> Dieu lui rpond, que  chaque fois qu'un prsident dit une connerie l'horloge avance de 15 minutes.
> 
> JC cherchant la sienne, demande a Dieu ou est-ce qu'elle se trouve.
> ...


c'est drole, mais comme histoire courte ... bof bof bof ...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> c'est drole, mais comme histoire courte ... bof bof bof ...


C'est pour a que j'ai espr que personne ne me rapelle le titre du sujet  ::lol::  

C'est mon petit frre qui me l'a racont  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

'fallait la mettre dans la blague des deux vertus par peuple...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

C'est l'histoire d'une histoire courte qui parlait d'elle-mme.

----------


## cladsam

Bon peut-etre pas la plus courte mais surement l'une des plus nulles :

 qu'est -ce qui est rond, rouge , qui a une cape et qui peut traverser les murs?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

une tomate magique ! Ca existe aussi avec une banane ( je prfre avec la banane  ::):  )

J'en ai une autre : C'est l'histoire d'un blonde qui pense que.

----------


## Commodore

c'est la super baballe du clebard

----------


## Satch

> Bon peut-etre pas la plus courte mais surement l'une des plus nulles :
> 
>  qu'est -ce qui est rond, rouge , qui a une cape et qui peut traverser les murs?


ol. Encore un repost dans le mme topic.

----------


## cladsam

> ol. Encore un repost dans le mme topic.


si c'ets le cas dsol mais au dela de 100 posts dans un topic que je prends en cours il m'est difficile de tout lire, je suis pas en vacances  :;):

----------


## Commodore

attends, attends, j'en ai une moi aussi :

qu'est -ce qui est rond, rouge , qui a une cape et qui peut traverser les murs?

 ::aie::  

/me se fait tarter par Satch... blafblafblafblafblafblafblaf!!!

----------


## Satch

> /me se fait tarter par Satch... blafblafblafblafblafblafblaf!!!


Mais pourquoi on veut me faire passer pour un tyran ?  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## yann2

> attends, attends, j'en ai une moi aussi :
> 
> qu'est -ce qui est rond, rouge , qui a une cape et qui peut traverser les murs?
> 
>  
> 
> /me se fait tarter par Satch... blafblafblafblafblafblafblaf!!!


 ::mouarf3::  

Je ne la connaissais pas ...
 ::dehors::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Variante, pour viter le repost : qu'est-ce qui est sphrique, de couleur ecarlate, qui possde un vtement magique attach autour du coup et dpli sur le dos, et qui peut passer au travers d'une surface solide compose de platre et autres ciments ?

----------


## Jahprend

Qu'est ce qui est tout petit et qui brille dans le ciel? :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Qu'est ce qui est tout petit et qui brille dans le ciel?


 Un alien qui joue avec une lampe de poche ?

----------


## Jahprend

> Un alien qui joue avec une lampe de poche ?


Et non^^ c'est une mouche avec une dent en or!!

Ps:Je devais avoir 8ans quand je l'ai entendu

----------


## Mdiat

> Ps:Je devais avoir 8ans quand je l'ai entendu


T'aurais d grandir  ::mouarf::  .

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Et non^^ c'est une mouche avec une dent en or!!
> 
> Ps:Je devais avoir 8ans quand je l'ai entendu


Et aujourd'hui, tu en as 9 c'est a ?  ::mouarf::  

Je plaisante bien sr, hh, c'tait sympa le coup de la mouche avec une dent en or, comme si les mouches avaient des dents !!!! C'est trs drle, on s'imagine une mouche avec des dents, ce qui est impossible, mais imaginable, parce que pourquoi une mouche n'aurait pas de dents au final hein ?

Bon, tout ceci pour dire que j'aurais aussi beaucoup rit si j'avais entendu cette blague lors de mes 8 ans  ::):

----------


## Jahprend

> T'aurais d grandir  .


J'ai pas manger assez de soupe dans ma jeunesse et maintenant je suis con, quel dommage...

----------


## Mdiat

> J'ai pas manger assez de soupe dans ma jeunesse et maintenant je suis con, quel dommage...


Tu peux rcuprer le coup en mangeant du pat et tes tiques  ::aie::

----------


## Jahprend

> Tu peux rcuprer le coup en mangeant du pat et tes tiques


C'tait pas loin d'tre drle bravo

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

C'est l'histoire d'un clown qui avale un enfant, et l'enfant trouve a drle.

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est l'histoire d'un clown qui avale un enfant, et l'enfant trouve a drle.


T'as bouff un clown ce matin ou bien?  ::lol::

----------


## loka

> J'ai pas manger assez de soupe dans ma jeunesse et maintenant je suis con, quel dommage...



moi j'en ai mang et pourtant...  ::roll::

----------


## Jahprend

> moi j'en ai mang et pourtant...


On a pas tous la mme raction avec les lgumes c tout^^

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> moi j'en ai mang et pourtant...


En effet : pour manger une soupe, il faut avoir un sacr problme : tout le monde sait que c'est liquide, et donc que a se boit...  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

> moi j'en ai mang et pourtant...


Petit mais costaud:

----------


## Mdiat

> C'tait pas loin d'tre drle bravo


Je te sens un peu crisp, si c'est le cas, je suis dsol, ce n'est, de ma part et depuis le dbut, qu'une couillonnerie, comme  peu prs tout ce fil, et rien de personnel, ni de srieux...

----------


## Jahprend

> Je te sens un peu crisp, si c'est le cas, je suis dsol, ce n'est, de ma part et depuis le dbut, qu'une couillonnerie, comme  peu prs tout ce fil, et rien de personnel, ni de srieux...


no problem man :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il manque la petite touche personnelle qui rendrait ce genre de topic amusant : un sourire en coin, des yeux qui ptillent, et une petite bire partage sous un air musical joyeux.

La taverne virtuelle serait-elle moins propice aux dlires que la vraie ?  ::roll::

----------


## Eowyn

actualit :

"Il vaut , parfois, mieux tre onze et tristes, que Treizeguet !"

 ::dehors::

----------


## bilb0t

qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui pousse au fond des bois ?

----------


## Jahprend

Un martien qui chie^^

----------


## Le Pharaon

J'ai 6 toiles et 6 plumes rouges. Qui suis-je ?

----------


## Admin

> J'ai 6 toiles et 6 plumes rouges. Qui suis-je ?



Un rdacteur/modrateur  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> Un martien qui chie^^


Non, un scout qui fait caca...  ::oops::

----------


## Eowyn

> qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui pousse au fond des bois ?


Autre version : qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui pue au fond des bois ?

----------


## Bebel

Un scout mort?

----------


## bilb0t

> Autre version : qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui pue au fond des bois ?



Un scout qui  gagn  cache cache ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Un lapin qui s'est fait chier dessus par un gorille ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Un lapin qui s'est fait chier dessus par un gorille ?


Qui  mang des trucs qui font chier vert ?

----------


## lkryss

qu'est ce qui est vert, qui monte et qui descend?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Qui  mang des trucs qui font chier vert ?


Les gorilles mangent toujours des trucs qui font chier vert.

----------


## toniolol

> qu'est ce qui est vert, qui monte et qui descend?


Hulk bloqu dans un ascenceur fou qui fait que monter et descendre et a l'a enerv.
Et il dit : "J'suis vert j'ai dchir ma chemise !".
 ::dehors::

----------


## lkryss

> Hulk bloqu dans un ascenceur fou qui fait que monter et descendre et a l'a enerv.
> Et il dit : "J'suis vert j'ai dchir ma chemise !".


bien tent mais ce n'est pas ca  ::):

----------


## jbrasselet

Un petit pois dans un ascenseur  ::aie::

----------


## Eowyn

> Un scout qui  gagn  cache cache ?


ah peut-tre ?!
c'est vrai que je n'avais pas pens au pourquoi...

donc oui, c'est un scout............. mort..... ::aie::

----------


## lkryss

jbrasselet : trop facile, donc ce n'est pas ca non plus  :;):

----------


## Eowyn

> jbrasselet : trop facile, donc ce n'est pas ca non plus


une grenouille dans le dit ascenseur ?

----------


## Bebel

> qu'est ce qui est vert, qui monte et qui descend?


Un chewing gum collait sur un ascenceur?

----------


## Biosox

> qu'est ce qui est vert, qui monte et qui descend?


Super-tomate qui s'est dguise en super-cornichon et qui prend l'ascenseur?

----------


## toniolol

> qu'est ce qui est vert, qui monte et qui descend?


Matre Yoda au dessus d'une bouche d'aration de mtro ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Un rdacteur/modrateur


Tu as 8 toiles toi.

----------


## lkryss

pas tomb loin *toniolol*  ::): 
c'est yoda qui fait le con avec la force...
pourf pouf
 ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Bon peut-etre repost je sais pas trop.

Quelle est la diffrence entre un pneu et un lapin?
C'est tous les 2 des lapins sauf le pneu.

Quel est la diffrence entre une poule?
C'est les 2 mmes sauf une.

Quel est le seul oiseau qui pse plus de 499 kg ? Le poussin de 500 kg, bien sr ! 

Comment apelle t-on un ecureuil sans ailes ?
Un ecureuil !

Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui fait miaou
Un chat vert

- Qu'est ce qui est jaune est qui ne parle pas mme si tu lui pose des questions, mme si tu la frappe tres fort?
- Une banane.

Bon allez j'arrete  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

- Qui c'est qui fait des blagues  2 balles mme pas digne de figurer sur les emballages Carambar?
- C'est Skyrunner !  ::mouarf:: 

Dsol...

----------


## Maxoo

> Comment apelle t-on un ecureuil sans ailes ?
> Un ecureuil !


j'aurais plutot dit un *cureui*

----------


## Skyounet

Roh elles sont trop bien mes blagues.

Non j'avou elles sont trop nulles, et meme que je les ait prises sur la parti Humour Absurde de labanane.org  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## granquet

je suis peut etre coinc ... mais sur 200 messages, y'en as pas plus de 5 qui m'ont fait sourrire ... c'est grave docteur?

je me propose de relever le niveau:
on ne dis pas barbecue, mais poils aux fesses !

- okay okay ... je sors !-

----------


## pcaboche

> je suis peut etre coinc ... mais sur 200 messages, y'en as pas plus de 5 qui m'ont fait sourrire ...


Lesquels? (la blague  la con... maintenant t'es oblig de relire l'intgralit des 200 messages pour retrouver kes 5 qui t'ont fait sourire... hi hi hi ^^ )

Plus srieusement, c'est vrai que c'est pas "blagues courtes" qu'il faudrait appeler ce fil, mais "blagues affligeantes". Ce qui nous prouve que les blagues les plus courtes ne sont pas forcment les meilleures (ni d'ailleurs les moins longues vu la longueur du fil  ::koi::  )

----------


## Mdiat

Dans le train Paris-Lyon, lors d'un arrt dans une gare, Sacha Guitry entend le chef de gare rpter "Macon, Macon, Macon", alors le grand auteur dit :
"On ne dit pas Macon, on dit Sacha".

----------


## pcaboche

C'est un type qui prend le train. Il rencontre alors 2 autres voyageurs qui lui demandent:
- Vous allez o?
- A Pari*ss*...
- Pari*ss* ?? Avec 2 's' ?
- Non, avec 2 cons !

----------


## bilb0t

un truc vert qui monte et qui descend... Ce serait pas le fils de ma soeur qui joue avec ses crottes de nez ?

Sinon vous savez comment on appelle une souris qui n'a pas d'oreille ?

SOURIS !!!

----------


## Biosox

Vous connaissez la diffrence entre un policier?
- Il ne sait ni lire

----------


## BugFactory

On est au fond du gouffre. Donc je creuse.

Combien des gestes faut-il pour mettre un lphant dans un frigo?
Trois. Tu ouvres le frigo, tu fais entrer l'lphant, tu fermes le frigo.

Combien des gestes faut-il pour mettre une girafe dans un frigo?
Quatre.Tu ouvres le frigo, tu fais sortir l'lphant, tu fais entrer la girafe puis tu fermes le frigo.

La savane brle. Tous les animaux s'enfuient sauf un. Lequel et pourquoi?
La girafe. Parce qu'elle est toujours dans le frigo.

----------


## toniolol

> La girafe. Parce qu'elle est toujours dans le frigo.


Heureusement pour elle car un hlicoptre tait l pour tenter d'teindre l'incendie et 'aurait fait TCHAC TCHAC la girafe...

----------


## lou87

4 gestes pour mettre l'lphant dans le frigo.

(J'ouvre le frigo, je prend l'lphant et le met dedans et ferme la porte)

5 gestes pour mettre la girafe dedans.

(J'ouvre le frigo, j'enlve l'lphant, je prend la girafe, je la met dedans et je referme le frigo)

Celui qui manque c'est la girafe, car elle est encore dans le frigo.  ::P:  

P.S : Oups pas vu que la rponse tait en blanc  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

> Vous connaissez la diffrence entre un policier?
> - Il ne sait ni lire


 c'est pas une blague mais une anecdote. Il y a quelques semaines, je me rendais dans une mdiathque avec ma compagne et la juste devant nous une voiture tourne pour prendre une route sur la gauche. 
Seulement en sens inverse arrivait une moto qui helas tait dj bien engage. La conductirce de la voiture qui ne semblait pas motive  l'ide de freiner lui refuse la priorit et le touche perpendiculairement ... et hop ... un motard volant. Chute violente, paule dmise... je porte donc secours  ce jeune  homme et arrivent pompiers et policiers. Comme nous tions aux premires loges et que nous avions port secours  la victime, les policiers nous ont demand de faire une dposition.
On monte donc dans le vhicule et le policier assis face  nous crit les rponses que l'on donne  ses questions. Et bien je vousle jure, jamais de ma vie je n'ai vu autant de fautes depuis que j'ai cess d'tre surveillant en collge... alors certes, c'tait peut etre un cas isol car je suis contre les clichs, mais la vraiment c'tait une perle... voila, dsol pour le hors-sujet mais lorsque j'ai vu le message de Biosox, je n'ai pas pu m'empecher.

Pour me racheter, j'ai une blague :

qu'est-ce qui est rond, rouge, qui porte une cape et peut traverser les murs?

 ::dehors::

----------


## heid

Super repost?

----------


## bilb0t

> qu'est-ce qui est rond, rouge, qui porte une cape et peut traverser les murs?


Un repost ?
[EDIT]

non didju... grill !!!

----------


## cladsam

> Super repost?


mais non pas vraiment... en fait quelques pages auparavant j'avais involontairement fait un repost de cette blague et je me suis fait reprendre de vole donc la je l'ai refait exprs histoire de ... ::aie::  


D'o le  ::dehors::

----------


## bilb0t

> mais non pas vraiment... en fait quelques pages auparavant j'avais involontairement fait un repost de cette blague et je me suis fait reprendre de vole donc la je l'ai refait exprs histoire de ... 
> 
> 
> D'o le


non didju, je fus eu...  ::oops::

----------


## virgul

> Dans le train Paris-Lyon, lors d'un arrt dans une gare, Sacha Guitry entend le chef de gare rpter "Macon, Macon, Macon", alors le grand auteur dit :
> "On ne dit pas Macon, on dit Sacha".


 ::koi::  pas compris on peux m'expliquer???

----------


## Mdiat

> pas compris on peux m'expliquer???


Expliquer une blague lui fait perdre tout son sel, donc je ne peux crire que  ::cfou::  .

Je peux aussi t'assurer qu'il y a vraiment quelque chose...

----------


## bilb0t

> pas compris on peux m'expliquer???


macon: ma: pronom possessif; con: le sexe fminin
sacha : sa: pronom possessif, chat: animal familier, fam. sexe fminin.

Oups, j'avais pas vu le post de media...

----------


## virgul

> Oups, j'avais pas vu le post de media...


Ah ok je cherchais un rapport avec Guitry  ::?:  

D'un cot tu as raison mdiat mais de l'autre mieux vaut poser la question quand on a pas compris plutot que de se pos la question toute sa vie sans pouvoir y apporter de rponse. Je parle la gnralement c'est vrai que si je ne l'avait pas su sa ne m'aurait pas empcher de dormir!  ::aie::

----------


## Mdiat

> D'un cot tu as raison mdiat mais de l'autre mieux vaut poser la question quand on a pas compris plutot que de se pos la question toute sa vie sans pouvoir y apporter de rponse.


Mais quel bonheur quand tu trouves tout seul, pas par forfanterie mais parce qu'on a un sentiment de communion un peu secrte avec l'auteur, Flaubert parlait des "Happy fews", je n'aime pas cette expression qui sous-entend, un peu, un sentiment de supriorit ou de condescendance, deux sentiments que je naime pas beaucoup, mais la communion, jaime bien  ::lol::  .

----------


## virgul

> Mais quel bonheur quand tu trouves tout seul,...


Ca c'est vrai que le bonheur est 100 fois suprieur.  :;):

----------


## xavlours

Allez, j'y vais des miennes : qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui va sous l'eau ?
Un chou marin.

Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui va trs vite ?
Un chou marreur.

----------


## yann2

Qu'est ce qui est vert qui va sous l'eau et qui attire les abeilles ?
Un chou marin ruche

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Laissez donc la flotte lgumire russe en dehors de tout a tous les deux  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

xavlours, yann2 dommage que vous n'ayez pas cit votre source.

de cette source :

Quelle est la diffrence entre la thorie et la pratique?
En thorie y'en a pas, mais en pratique si...

ce qui peut trs bien s'appliquer  l'informatique non ?

----------


## xavlours

> xavlours, yann2 dommage que vous n'ayez pas cit votre source.


Dsol, mais je ne la tiens pas de l. Elle m'est remonte des trfonds de ma mmoire, mais je n'ai jamais la patience d'plucher des sites comme labanane.org.

----------


## shadowmoon

au temps pour moi (souvenir de bashfr  ::roll:: ).

En ce qui me concerne j'adore farfouillez dans ce genre de site pour en extraire de belles perles comme celles l :

Je suis content de ma voiture, peut-on appeler a de l'auto-satisfaction?

Comment se reproduisent les hrissons ?
- Avec beaucoup de prcaution ...

----------


## cladsam

> au temps pour moi (souvenir de bashfr ).
> 
> En ce qui me concerne j'adore farfouillez dans ce genre de site pour en extraire de belles perles comme celles l :
> 
> Je suis content de ma voiture, peut-on appeler a de l'auto-satisfaction?
> 
> Comment se reproduisent les hrissons ?
> - Avec beaucoup de prcaution ...


C'est vrai que ce genre de blagues ne manque pas de piquant!

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, elle est pas courte, elle n'est pas politiquement correcte, mais il y a un informaticien dedans, alors...



> Bush et Blair sont en grande discussion lorsque Chirac arrive.
>  - Vous semblez trs occups, chers collgues...
>  - On est en train de prparer la troisime guerre mondiale.
>  - On n'a pas encore dcid les dtails, mais le but est d'exterminer 14 millions de musulmans et un informaticien.
>  - Un informaticien ? Pourquoi voulez-vous exterminer un informaticien ?
>  Blair regarde Bush :
>  - Tu vois ce que je disais? Personne ne nous posera de questions sur les 14 millions de musulmans!!


(Lue sur labanane.org)

----------


## Mdiat

Il y a 40 ans, Ren Cousinier racontait cette histoire sous une forme un peu diffrente, il proposait aux spectateurs de poser cette question  ses amis et connaissances (ce qui est beaucoup plus fort puisque cela vite de se dfausser de ses propres dmons sur des hommes politiques) et remplaait les musulmans par les juifs et un informaticien par un coiffeur, les histoires changent, pas l'humanit, c'est triste.

----------


## Mdinoc

Il faut dire que l'on ne questionne pas l'opration en elle-mme, mais le dcalage: Le coiffeur/informaticien parait dplac  cot des juifs/musulmans, introduisant de l'absurde dans l'opration.
L'tre humain a peut-tre un instinct poussant  rsoudre d'abord ce qui lui parrait absurde/paradoxal avant de s'attaquer au fond du problme...

----------


## Mdiat

> Le coiffeur/informaticien parait dplac  cot des juifs/musulmans, introduisant de l'absurde dans l'opration.


Et cela ne t'interpelle pas que le massacre de millions de juifs ou de musulmans soit moins absurde que le "massacre" d'un coiffeur ou d'un informaticien ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Si, bien sr.
Mais le massacre du coiffeur _parait_ absurde/dcal _par rapport  celui des juifs_.

Tu t'attends  ce qu'on te dise "je veux massacrer X juifs" et tu fourbis tes armes contre cela, mais tu ne t'attends pas au coiffeur: attaque surprise et sournoise sur ton esprit.
L'inattendu est un trs bon moyen de dstabiliser/dtourner l'attention des gens (l'autre trs bon moyen tant une question, elle aussi inattendue).

(au passage, je pense aussi que le coiffeur te la crdibilit au reste de la phrase. Et l encore, c'est intentionnel: C'est pour mieux le camoufler).

*Edit:* En fait, on ne se dit pas vraiment "pourquoi un coiffeur", mais "Qu'est-ce qu'un coiffeur vient faire l-dedans ?"

----------


## julio02200

Vous voulez une blague vaseuse?

----------


## xavlours

> Vous voulez une blague vaseuse?


Ah oui, s'il te plat, je comptais justement me faire une mare  carpe

J'ai beau tre modeste, y'a des jours o c'est dur de me relire.

----------


## r0d

> Vous voulez une blague vaseuse?


Oui vas-y (vase-y).
 ::arrow::

----------


## julio02200

Bah mets tes bottes....
je sais c'est nul !!!!

----------


## julio02200

allez une autre pour relever le niveau...

C'est Carlos et Pavaroti qui sont sur un bateau....
Le bateau coule.

----------


## Zipyz

> C'est Carlos et Pavaroti qui sont sur un bateau....
> Le bateau coule.


Encore un qui va sur bashfr ....

----------


## julio02200

c koi a bashfr?
je connais pas a vient de mes connaissances personnelles. Justement j'en cherche encore des plus courtes mais  vrai dire a vient pas comme a ....

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est Carlos et Pavaroti qui sont sur un bateau....
> Le bateau coule.


Ces Chirac, Sarko, Villepin, Le Pen, De Villiers, Hollande, Royale, DSK, Fabius, etc. qui sont sur un bateau. Le Bateau coule. Qui est sauv?
- La France !

----------


## Eowyn

puisqu'il faut faire court : 

"- Tapon, tapon !!!!
- Hron, petit pas Tapon..."

----------


## julio02200

C quoi a?

----------


## yann2

C'est trois Mexicains en train de pisser. Les deux du cts racontent une blague et celui du milieu rigole. D'ailleurs, je pense que tu aurais d faire rigoler ceux des cts et faire raconter celui du milieu. Parce que deux personnes pour raconter une blague  ::roll::  . Mais bon pourquoi pas ?

----------


## julio02200

oui c a ya du  balaise en blague mais toujours pas la blague la + courte et marrante...

----------


## julio02200

-Maman, maman tu m'achtes une jupe?
-Non georges !!!!

----------


## Zipyz

> Ces Chirac, Sarko, Villepin, Le Pen, De Villiers, Hollande, Royale, DSK, Fabius, etc. qui sont sur un bateau. Le Bateau coule. Qui est sauv?
> - La France !


Mdr




> c koi a bashfr?


www.bashfr.org c'est un best of des conversations sur irc

----------


## julio02200

-Maman,maman, papa s'est pendu dans le grenier !!!!!
-Non je dconne c'est  la cave !!!

----------


## Commodore

[gore]
Qu'est-ce qui est pire qu'un bb dans une poubelle ?
Un bb dans 2 poubelles

Qu'est-ce qui est pire que de faire l'avion a un gosse  170km/h ?
Annuler sa vitesse avec une batte de baseball
[/gore]

----------


## r0d

Connue, mais ne sait-on jamais:
qu'est-ce qui a quatre pattes et un bras?

----------


## shadowmoon

un piit bull qui sort d'un jardin d'enfant ?

----------


## r0d

Yep, quelle clrit!!!
 ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ai aucun mrite, c un de mes classiques, j'adore l'humour noir et gore

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Je vous demanderai de rester corrects. Je laisse les blagues du dessus, mais ce sont les dernires de ce type.

On est sur un forum de Dveloppeurs. Leur got est *trs* discutable.

Donc un peu de tenu, seul et unique avertissement, aprs je tire dans le tas sans faire dans le dtail.

 ::merci::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Connue, mais ne sait-on jamais:
> qu'est-ce qui a quatre pattes et un bras?


Repost !

Me suis tap les 17 pages et je dois dire que j'tais pli  ::lol:: 
Y en a des vraiments pas mal!

Par contre a m'tonne que vous ayez pas pens  ces blagues
[Carambar] De quelle couleur sont les petits pois?
[belges] Pourquoi les belges emmenent-ils du pain quand ils vont au toilette?

----------


## Invit

Pas l'courage de lire les 17 pages pour voir si ma blague pourrie (mais courte) a dj t cite. Donc je ne la raconterai pas....

----------


## Satch

> On est sur un forum de Dveloppeurs. Leur got est *trs* discutable.


Bah, a reste de l'humour, qui plait  pas mal de personnes qui plus est.

----------


## shadowmoon

@buchs :

carambar => les petits pois sont rouges

belges =>  ::koi::   ::koi::   ::koi::

----------


## julio02200

> [Carambar] De quelle couleur sont les petits pois?
> [belges] Pourquoi les belges emmenent-ils du pain quand ils vont au toilette?


1. Les petits pois sont rouges
2. pour nourir le canard wc et ils y vont avec un fusil pour tirer la chasse....

Trop classique....

----------


## virgul

> C'est trois Mexicains en train de pisser. Les deux du cts racontent une blague et celui du milieu rigole. D'ailleurs, je pense que tu aurais d faire rigoler ceux des cts et faire raconter celui du milieu. Parce que deux personnes pour raconter une blague  . Mais bon pourquoi pas ?


Mais non t'as rien compris: 

Le premier raconte la blague, le 2me en rigole et le 3me la connait dj  ::aie::  

Pour une fois que c'est moi qui explique...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julio02200

Comme disait Coluche:




> Quel est la diffrence entre un pigeon?

----------


## shadowmoon

> quel est le diffrence entre un pigeon ?


il me semble qu'elle a dj t pose dans ce post

----------


## julio02200

j'ai pas vu faut dire il y a tellement de pages... 
AU moins j'essaie de trouver une histoire trs courte...et non pas mettre des commentaires

----------


## r0d

Je crois que c'tait la signature de Commodore_Psykopate il y a peu.

----------


## julio02200

en tout cas pas sur ce post l.... tu crois que je vais regarder la signature de tout le monde... Mauvaise foix !!!!

----------


## Maxoo

> en tout cas pas sur ce post l.... tu crois que je vais regarder la signature de tout le monde... Mauvaise foix !!!!


C'est toi qui sait pas lire ...
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...on#post1141232

----------


## julio02200

c pas une signature? tu vas pas me dire que tu te souviens de toutes les messgaes posts sur ce forum...

----------


## Commodore

affirmatif. la diffrence entre un pigeon tait ma signature.

ma rponse au post que tu as montr :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...1&postcount=88

----------


## Maxoo

> Tu vas pas me dire que tu te souviens de toutes les messgaes posts sur ce forum...


Dja si !!
Et en cas de doute tu as la fonction de recherche.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> 1. Les petits pois sont rouges
> 2. pour nourir le canard wc et ils y vont avec un fusil pour tirer la chasse....
> 
> Trop classique....



 ::yaisse2::   ::king::   ::bravo::  

Ptetre classique mais personne ne les avaient postes  ::P:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

On ne peut pas tre sous Windows vu que c'est deja au fond du trou.

----------


## julio02200

2 sourds discutent:
- ><
- :<

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'est une blonde qui marche dans la rue avec un cochon au bras, et un passant demande : "mais o l'avez vous trouv?!" 

et le cochon rpond " a la foire"

----------


## julio02200

2 canards:
-coin!coin!
-bah j'allais le dire !!!

----------


## julio02200

Un enfant black sur la plage dit  son pre:
-papa je peux jouer avec ton zizi?
-d'accord mais tu vas pas trop loin !!!

----------


## r0d

Ultra connue mais bon, c'est pour complter la liste:




> C'est Franois et Mamadou qui pissent dans le lac.
> - Franois: mhh, le fond de l'air est frais.
> - Mamadou: le fond de l'eau aussi.

----------


## Satch

Un policier au mdecin lgiste :
- Elle a t viole ?
- Non, on attendait votre autorisation.

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, elle est pas vraiment courte:

C'est un fermier qui va vers sa femme avec une chvre sous le bras:
- Regarde chrie, a c'est la vache avec qui je fais l'amour quand t'as la migraine
- T'es vraiment un gros nigaud. C'est pas une vache, c'est une chvre !
- C'est pas  toi que je parle, c'est  la chvre...

----------


## julio02200

2 copines:
-dis moi ! Tu fumes aprs l'amour?
-je sais pas j'ai jamais regard !!!

----------


## Commodore

Un noir et un blanc pissent cte  cte dans une rivire.
Le blanc dit:
- le fond de l'air est frais...
Le noir rpond:
- Le fond de l'eau aussi !!
[edit] r0d, pkoi? mais PKOI??? snif... repost... je sors ::traine::  [/edit]

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

::boulet::  Juste Au dessus  ::):

----------


## julio02200

La scne se passe en boite.
Un gars approche une fille et lui dit:
-tu danses chrie ?
La fille lui fait une balayette, lui brise les reins, le nez, le pitine  coup de talon aiguille...
Le gars se relve dgoulinant de sang et abasourdi et dit:
-si j'ai bien compris, une petite pipe c'est hors de question?

----------


## Hephaistos007

Le niveau des blagues diminue  chaque page. J'imagine pas ce que ca va tre  la 25me page.  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

un homme rentre dans un caf...PLOUF!!!

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Pourquoi, pendant l'acte sexuel, l'homme se trouve toujours au dessus de la femme?? 

T'as dja essay de remplir une cruche a l'envers?!

----------


## julio02200

Deux copines qui discutent : 
- Ca va ton mari ? 
- Bof, il part le matin sans un mot, quand il revient le soir, pas un mot non plus, il mange, on va au lit, il tire son coup sans un mot et il s'endort... 
L'aprs-midi passe, et vers 18h00 la copine, qui regarde par le carreau, s'exclame : 
- Mais a  l'air d'aller ton mari, il revient avec un norme bouquet de fleurs ! 
-Ae, je vais encore devoir ouvrir les jambes 
- Pourquoi, t'as pas de vase ?

----------


## Commodore

Pourquoi les blondes  San Francisco ne portent-elles pas de minijupes?
- Parce qu'on verrait leurs coui**es

----------


## r0d

J'hsitais  partir sur les blondes, mais l je crois qu'on aurait pas fini... et puis google suffira pour cela. Alors:




> C'est une femme qui aime couper les jambes de mes domestiques.


Elle courte mes bonnes (elle est courte mais bonne).

Commodore_Psykopate>> Comme on dit: "Les grands esprits se rencontrent"  :;):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Qu'est ce qui est bleu et qui fait "pouick pouick" ? 

Un pouick pouick bleu...

----------


## julio02200

> Commodore_Psykopate 
> un homme rentre dans un caf...PLOUF!!!


Ca fait 2 fois en 2 messages que tu reprends des blagues dj cites. Tu cartonnes toi !!! mdr

----------


## Mdiat

Euh... Non, rien !

----------


## Commodore

faut dire que je rafraichis pas forcment la page avant de rpondre...
et en voulant me rattraper je m'enfonce... et y'a le boulot a cot, donc pas beaucoup de temps...

----------


## julio02200

J'en ai une mais je sais pas si elle a dj t donn. C'est la plus petite que je connaisse.


c'est l'histoire de ....   
....
.....


oh puis non je la garde pour moi celle la  
elle est trop bonne

----------


## fred777888999

Une bien nulle et (trop) connue, avec un peu de bol deja repost... Pourquoi les souris GniGni ?

----------


## yann2

> Une bien nulle et (trop) connue, avec un peu de bol deja repost... Pourquoi les souris GniGni ?



parce que les rats GnaGna  ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'est quoi a :  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

Un troupeau de  ::aie::  

 ::arrow::

----------


## shadowmoon

je crois qu'on a touch le fond avec celle d'ArHacKnIde ...
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdiat

> je crois qu'on a touch le fond avec celle d'ArHacKnIde ...


Tu rigoles ?

----------


## r0d

C'est vrai, je crois qu'on peut encore descendre:



> Ca fait quoi quand on mange trop de pates? 
> On devient nouille.


r0d, qui poursuit son "Voyage au centre de la Terre."  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

C'est vrai que a descend toujours plus bas !

Ca me fait penser  le blague poste sur ce sujet qques pages avant:



> lundi je creuse
> mardi je creuse
> mercredi je creuse
> jeudi je creuse
> vendredi je creuse
> samedi je creuse
> dimanche je creuse
> 
> ...
> ...


Tellement vrai, r0d accroche toi on y est bientot  ::D:

----------


## cladsam

> C'est vrai que a descend toujours plus bas !
> 
> Ca me fait penser  le blague poste sur ce sujet qques pages avant:
> 
> 
> Tellement vrai, r0d accroche toi on y est bientot



ben perso  la premire lecture je comprends pas la blague... va falloir que je creuse un peu plus!

----------


## Arnaud F.

> ben perso  la premire lecture je comprends pas la blague... va falloir que je creuse un peu plus!


Rien de bien sorcier  comprendre pourtant  ::roll::

----------


## cladsam

> Rien de bien sorcier  comprendre pourtant


Euh dans ma reponse non plus  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

C'est des Belges (dsol!) qui ont tellement l'habitude de raconter des blagues qu'ils y font rfrence par leur numro:
- "46 !", fait l'un
- "ouarf ! elle est vraiment excellente"
- "Attends, j'en connais une autre: 28"
- "Ah ouais, elle me fera toujours autant rire, celle-l"
- "A moi maintenant: 69"
- "Gnial ! Une blague de cul !"
- "Attends, je t'en raconte une autre: 72"
A ce moment l, l'un des Belges clate de rire:
- "ouarf ! ouarf ! ouarf ! ouarf ! J'la connaisais pas celle-l !"

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Je vais essayer de descendre :

Qu'est-ce qui est blanc, noir et rouge ?

Un zbre qui a pris un coup de soleil

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Alors c'est un jour le prsident belge il va voir le prsident Franais et il lui dit qu'il en  marre d'entendre des blagues sur les belges et que les gens arrtent de se foutre de leur tronche, alors il demande au prsident Franais de faire qqchose de bte, le prsident Franais construit alors un pont au milieu de dsert  ::): 

Alors les belges se marrent, se marrent, se foutent de la tronche des Franais...

Au bout de qques mois le prsident belge va voir le prsident Franais et lui dit qu'ils ont assez rigols et qu'il pouvait enlever le pont et l le prsident Franais lui rpond : "Je peux pas j'attends que les pecheurs bleges s'en aillent"  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Alors c'est un jour le prsident belge...


Alors, dj, avant de te moquer tu devrais te renseigner avant: les Belges n'ont pas de prsident, ils ont un Roi.

D'ailleurs, il y a un truc marrant (mais vridique): la Constitution des Etats-Unis commence par cette phrase: "We the people" ("Nous, le peuple"). Savez-vous par quelle phrase commence le texte qui devait servir de Constitution Europenne?

"Sa majest le Roi des Belges..."

----------


## Mdinoc

Les dirigeants des pays membres numrs par ordre alphabtique ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Les dirigeants des pays membres numrs par ordre alphabtique ?


Presque ! (regarde, j'ai mis la rponse en dessous)

----------


## Mdinoc

Ma question tait  propos de la rponse.
C'est la seule raison que je vois pourqu'un tel texte commence ainsi.

----------


## pcaboche

Ok, peut-tre tait-ce par ordre alphabtique... Il n'empche qu'entre "Nous le peuple..." et "Sa Majest le roi des Belges...", il y a une sacre diffrence !

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Puis le Roi, il sert  quoi  ::?:

----------


## Mdinoc

Parce que l'europe, ce sont les dirigeants qui dcident pour nous!

Et les riches qui dcident pour les dirigeants...

----------


## mat.M

> Alors, dj, avant de te moquer tu devrais te renseigner avant: les Belges n'ont pas de prsident, ils ont un Roi.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

Oh la... je viens d'en inventer une qui nous tire dans les abymes les plus profonds et qui en plus  un rapport avec l'informatique. Attention, on a touch le fond et on creuse encore:

Que dit Austin Powers quand il programme en Java:
"Oh zut! Dr Denfer m'a encore vol mon POJO..."

----------


## Arnaud F.

A ce rythme la, r0d sera bientot arriv au centre de la Terre  ::D: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## julio02200

En forme ce matin !!!!! MDR

----------


## Commodore

> Comment un parachutiste aveugle sait-il qu'il va toucher le sol 
> Rponse : Quand il y a du mou dans la laisse du chien.

----------


## julio02200

Dsol d'avance pour ce qui suis...C t une blague rien d'autre....

Quelle est la diffrence entre une portugaise et une otarie?

Il y en a une qui sent la morue, a le poil luisant et de la moustache et l'autre c'est un mammifre marin....

----------


## Captain_JS

Qu'est ce qui fait tointoin ?



Un tanard

 ::oops:: 

All une autre :
Qu'est ce qu'il fait zizou directement aprs s'etre lev le matin ?



Reponse : pipou
 ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Un gars va pour traverser un pont et il voit un panneau "pas plus d'une personne" , il passe et le pont s'ecroule pourquoi?


C'tait une femme enceinte.
Il y avait dj un autre mec.
Il en valait deux.
etc.

----------


## r0d

Ha oui mais l non, je m'insurge, vous tes en train de remonter en surface (pas beaucoup certes, mais tout de mme)!!  ::lol:: 

Alors que moi, je continue  creuser:



> Qu'est-ce qu'un bossu sans bras et sans jambes ?
> 
> 
> 
> Une madeleine.


 ::aie::

----------


## julio02200

Qu'est qui fait nioc nioc ?
un canard qui parle  l'envers... ::oops::

----------


## Captain_JS

Pourquoi les nains rigolent-ils toujours quand ils jouent au foot?




=> C'est parce que l'herbe leur chatouille les couilles
 ::oops::  (je tiens  ajouter pour ma dfense que je n'ai rien de particulier contre les nains)

----------


## Commodore

histoire drole et courte :



> haha!

----------


## Zipyz

Quelqu'un connait la blague du con qui dit non ?

Moi non.

----------


## julio02200

Deux gamins pendant la rcr : 
-T'as demand quoi pour Nol ? 
-Un Tampax. 
-C'est quoi a ? 
-Je sais pas, mais avec tu peux faire du cheval, de la gym, du vlo...

----------


## Zipyz

> Deux gamins pendant la rcr : 
> -T'as demand quoi pour Nol ? 
> -Un Tampax. 
> -C'est quoi a ? 
> -Je sais pas, mais avec tu peux faire du cheval, de la gym, du vlo...


Mdr

Sinon dans south park, je sais plus quel personnage qui dit :

- Je sais ce que je vais avoir pour noel, j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents et j'ai vu le tout dernier robot je sais plus quoi

Cartman qui rpond :

- moi aussi j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents je vais avoir un super vibro 2000 je sais pas ce que c'est mais a a l'air super bien !

----------


## Captain_JS

Pourquoi les grenouilles ont toujours le cul dans l'eau ?



Pour avoir la raie nette.
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Zipyz

Quel est le poisson qui sent le plus mauvais ?

Le mrou, parce que la peau de mrou pte

----------


## julio02200

> *Zipyz a crit:*
> Sinon dans south park, je sais plus quel personnage qui dit :
> 
> - Je sais ce que je vais avoir pour noel, j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents et j'ai vu le tout dernier robot je sais plus quoi
> 
> Cartman qui rpond :
> 
> - moi aussi j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents je vais avoir un super vibro 2000 je sais pas ce que c'est mais a a l'air super bien !


C a que j'ai vu dans l'armoire de ma soeur alors !!!

----------


## fred777888999

> Mdr
> 
> Sinon dans south park, je sais plus quel personnage qui dit :
> 
> - Je sais ce que je vais avoir pour noel, j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents et j'ai vu le tout dernier robot je sais plus quoi
> 
> Cartman qui rpond :
> 
> - moi aussi j'ai regard dans l'armoire de mes parents je vais avoir un super vibro 2000 je sais pas ce que c'est mais a a l'air super bien !


Ca ne peut etre que stan, kyle est juif et la famille de kenny bien trop pauvre pour lui payer ce genre de gadget.

----------


## Zipyz

Tu prsentes ?  :;):

----------


## julio02200

Oblix et Astrix se promnent tranquillement dans la fort  la recherche de sangliers et de Romains. Soudain Oblix demande  son compagnon : 
- Dis Astrix, tu sais ce que c'est la sodomie, toi ? 
- Non, mon brave Oblix. Mais ce doit tre encore un truc  emmerder la Gaule...

----------


## Zipyz

::mouarf2::

----------


## julio02200

Dans blanche-neige et les 7 nains, il y a 7 nains comme l'indique le nom.
Il y a prof, simplet, joyeux, dormeur, atchoum, timide et grincheux.
Savez vous pourquoi il est grincheux?
il paratrait qu'il aurait qu'une c******....

----------


## Zipyz

- Excusez moi chantal vous avez un tampax sur l'oreille
- Merde, ou j'ai foutu mon crayon ?

----------


## r0d

Savez-vous pourquoi les lphants d'Asie n'ont qu'une couille?
Parce que les boat-people s'en servent de flotteur.

(Hot Shot, une vraie mine de mauvaises blagues  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## shadowmoon

> (Hot Shot, une vraie mine de mauvaises blagues  )


elles sont aussi rpertories sur labanane.org

----------


## Zipyz

- Qu'elles sont longues ces jambes !
- Oui, je les ai fait rallonger, avant elles ne touchaient pas le sol

----------


## Satch

>

----------


## julio02200

C'est un type qui est dans un vieux bar o il y a un vieux pianiste qui jouent des airs de 1930. Il s'installe, commande un whisky et  ce moment un petit singe arrive et trempe ses couilles dedans. Le garsd en recommande un autre et le singe fais la meme chose. Le gars furieux demande au barman:
-<vous connaissez le petit singe qui trempe ses couilles dans mon verre?
-ah! je ne sais pas a fait que 3 mois que je suis l mais demandez au pianiste a fait trs longtemps qu'il est ici.
Le gars s'approche du pinaiste et lui dit:
-vous connaissez le petit singe qui trempe ses couilles dans mon verre?
et le pianiste rpond:
-bah chantez moi les premiers accords et je vous dirai si je la connais....

----------


## cladsam

> Ce message tait  caractre dcoratif. De toutes faons j'ai tort.


Attention  toi car le tord tue !

----------


## Zipyz

Dans la famille histoire courte vous avez vu la pub des nuls pour la bassat ?

----------


## julio02200

Oui et mme toniglandil tous les matins ....

----------


## r0d

Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu du Channel n5?

----------


## Commodore

ou encore:
Aprs La mouche de David Cronenberg,
La mche, de David Kronenbourg !

----------


## Zipyz

Vous voulez un whisky ?

----------


## fred777888999

Juste un doigt...

----------


## Satch

La diffrence entre un pullover et une moule ?

----------


## julio02200

Ah mince l'aspirateur j'ai oubli de l'teindre.....

----------


## cladsam

Sais-tu danser la Carrioca?

----------


## julio02200

Pendant ce temps  Vera Cruz....

----------


## Captain_JS

Il a t attrap par une tapette gante

----------


## julio02200

Monsieur n'est pas une tapette.....

----------


## toniolol

Il est commisaire de police....

----------


## illight

On vote ? moi j'dis qui bluffe !
- PAN ! aie mon genou !
- le chef dit qu'il avait qu'une balle !
- dis lui que j'ai plus de genous !

----------


## julio02200

O D I L .......
Lido une danseuse?

----------


## heid

y dit qu'il voit pas le rapport...

----------


## julio02200

C'est un gars comltement bourr qui rentre chez lui et il rejoins sa femme dans son lit. Il s'allonge et avec ses pieds il remarque qu'il y a 6 pieds sous le lit alors il se lve, va au pied du lit et recompte:1...2...3...4 ... et l il dit  sa femme:
-Ouf ! Je croyais qu'il y avait quelqu'un d'autre !!!

----------


## Commodore

Satch.Destroy();
 ::mouarf3:: 
Satch.Create();

----------


## Satch

> [AntiSatch]
> 
> [/AntiSatch]


[pour la forme]

[/pour la forme]

----------


## julio02200

Bientt midi.Vous savez o on peut manger des gencives de porcs?

----------


## pcaboche

Pour des raisons de budget, cette scne sera entirement bruit  la bouche:
- plic ploc plic ploc
- iiiiiii
- miaouuuuuu
- Oh! Tu fais super bien le chat!
- Merci!
- Qui veut du caf?

----------


## julio02200

MDRR ::mouarf::  


Ya plus de gencives de porcs....Alors du coeur bien saignant ...

----------


## Satch

Et si on revenait aux blagues ?  :;):

----------


## julio02200

bah vas y !!!!C vrai que tu en donnes beaucoup.
C'est un film culte et toute personne ayant un peu d'humour apprcie ce film....
Donc pour moi c'est de l'humour et ce sont des blagues....

----------


## Satch

Bah oui mais bon, c'est mme plus du repost  ce niveau l (oui oui, j'ai particip pourtant :p)

----------


## Commodore

bon, allez, je me lance:

Bali et Balo sont sur un bateau. Bali tombe a l'eau. Pourquoi Balo est-il chauve ?
Parce que Bali tond Balo

----------


## Mdiat

> C'est un film culte et toute personne ayant un peu d'humour apprcie ce film....


Pourrais-tu imaginer que tout le monde n'a pas le mme sens de l'humour ?
Je ne me sens pas concern par ta remarque, parce que j'ai bien aim, (sauf les prestations rgurgitatives de Farrugia) surtout l'hommage  Tex Avery, ce n'est pas une raison pour dconsidrer ceux qui ne rient pas au mme choses que toi.

----------


## julio02200

j'ai pas dit que les gens devaient pas aimer ce film nuance... Mais si des personnes aiment ce film, je vois pas o c'est crit que c'tait interdit. Le but c'est de faire rigoler. Et plusieurs personnes taient dans le sens de la rigolade. C tout

----------


## Mdinoc

Quel film est-ce ?

----------


## julio02200

La cit de la Peur, film de les Nuls

----------


## Satch

> j'ai pas dit que les gens devaient pas aimer ce film nuance...


T'as juste dis que les gens qui n'aimaient pas ce film n'avaient pas d'humour.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je n'en ai vu que le dbut, avec le film sur le tueur-zombi-psychopathe communiste...

----------


## Mdiat

> j'ai pas dit que les gens devaient pas aimer ce film nuance...


Non, tu as dit :



> toute personne ayant un peu d'humour apprcie ce film....


Donc ceux qui n'apprcient pas ce film n'ont pas d'humour, mme pas un peu ! Voila ce que tu as dit.

----------


## julio02200

> *Mdinoc* a crit:
> tueur-zombi-psychopathe communiste


J'avais oubli celui l... MDR !!!!

Mais de toute faon il peut plus rien nous arriver maintenant,han,han....

----------


## shadowmoon

je suis du meme avis que mediat, certaines rpliques et gags sont devenus cultes, mais cela ne reprsente qu'une petite partie du film. Je trouve qu'une grande parite des gags sont trop "lourd", je prfre largment leurs parodies de pubs et leurs interventions  NPA

----------


## Mdiat

> je prfre largment leurs parodies de pubs et leurs interventions  NPA


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais encore au-dessus de NPA, je mets "Objectif Nul" (J'ai encore mis trop de crme dans les moukrnes !)

----------


## julio02200

bah allez une avant midi....

Que font les lphants dans la jungle entre 12h et 14h?
du parachute

Pourquoi les crocodiles sont-ils plats?
parce qu'ils se promenaient dans la jungle entre 12h et14h

----------


## cladsam

Moi ce qui m'a toujours clat dans ce film c'est les trucs "cach" du genre :

 gnrique de fin, quand dfilent les role et les acteurs il y a :




> Spiderman  Peter Parker


ou des quand il y a la pub pour la voiture en tout petit c'est crit un truc genre:


```
 dans la limite des stock disponible ce qui va etre dur vu que j'en ai qu'une...
```

----------


## pcaboche

> Non, tu as dit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par julio02200
> 
> ...


Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a... Ca m'tonne d'ailleurs que Mdiat (dont j'admire la culture et la capacit de raisonnement) puisse sortir une normit pareille !

En gros, tu es en train d'affirmer que ((A=>B) => (non B => non A)) (avec A="avoir de l'humour" et B="apprcie le film La Cit de la Peur"), or on sait tous que cette affirmation est fausse !

----------


## Satch

> En gros, tu es en train d'affirmer que ((A=>B) => (non B => non A)) (avec A="avoir de l'humour" et B="apprcie le film La Cit de la Peur"), or on sait tous que cette affirmation est fausse !


C'est vrai mais il doit y avoir une faille qque part mais je ne vois pas o. Parce qu'il dit bel et bien qu'une personne ayant de l'humour apprcie forcment le film. Il est donc impossible d'avoir de l'humour et de ne pas apprcier le film. Donc fatalement si on n'aime pas le film, on n'a pas d'humour.

Ca me parait super logique dit comme a, et je suis sur qu'y a une erreur dans la retranscription logique mathmatique.
qqun peut m'clairer ? (par mp parce que l plus HS que a on peut pas  :;):  )

EDIT : Joli parallle avec un des posts de Gilles.

----------


## Mdiat

> Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a... 
> En gros, tu es en train d'affirmer que ((A=>B) => (non B => non A)) (avec A="avoir de l'humour" et B="apprcie le film La Cit de la Peur"), or on sait tous que cette affirmation est fausse !


Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a, on sait tous que cette affirmation est vraie (logique classique du 1er ordre), c'est ce que l'on appelle la contrapose : (A=>B) <=> (nonB=>nonA)

----------


## cladsam

> Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a... Ca m'tonne d'ailleurs que Mdiat (dont j'admire la culture et la capacit de raisonnement) puisse sortir une normit pareille !
> 
> En gros, tu es en train d'affirmer que ((A=>B) => (non B => non A)) (avec A="avoir de l'humour" et B="apprcie le film La Cit de la Peur"), or on sait tous que cette affirmation est fausse !



En fait tout dpend de quel point de vue on se place :
-pour un informaticien c'est pcaboche qui a raison, 1 => B n'est pas quivalent a non B => nonA
-pour un linguiste  c'est mdiat qui a raison car il ne se base pas sur la logique piure mais sur la charge implicite de donnes. Par exemple , si on est dans la meme pice et que je dis "il fait chaud" .. si vous etes  cot de la fenetre, vous aurez surement compris que je cous prie de l'ouvrir

Quant a l'explication de Satch elle est tout simplement fausse:
il est certes impossible d'avoir de l'humour et de ne pas aimer le film. Mais il n'est pas impossible de NE PAS AVOIR D'HUMOUR et tout de mme AIMER LE FILM...

----------


## Mdiat

> c'est mdiat qui a raison car il ne se base pas sur la logique piure


Si, si, sur la logique classique du premier ordre, tout ce qu'il y a de plus pure.

L ou un linguiste pourrait intervenir c'est si (mais ce n'est pas le cas), il y avait un lien de causalit (que ne pas aimer le film "dtruise" le sens de l'humour que tu pourrais avoir)

----------


## cladsam

D'ailleurs pour etr eplsu precis et me corrig:

A=> B <=> non B => non A est vrai

mais ce sur quoi s'ets bas mdiat est 

A => B <=> Non A => non B ce qui n'est pas vrifi dans tous les cas

----------


## Satch

> Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a, on sait tous que cette affirmation est vraie (logique classique du 1er ordre), c'est ce que l'on appelle la contrapose : (A=>B) <=> (nonB=>nonA)


Ha ben oui, je viens de vrifier aussi.

On peut le dire autrement aussi :
(A => B) <=> (B ou (non A)) 

A=>B est vrai (d'aprs julio)
Donc B ou (non A) est vrai

Si B est faux (on n'aime pas le film) on a forcment (non A) qui est vrai. Donc on n'a pas d'humour si on n'aime pas le film.


EDIT :



> mais ce sur quoi s'ets bas mdiat est 
> 
> A => B <=> Non A => non B ce qui n'est pas vrifi dans tous les cas


non non il est bien parti de non B (on n'aime pas le film)

----------


## Mdiat

> D'ailleurs pour etr eplsu precis et me corrig:
> 
> A=> B <=> non B => non A est vrai
> 
> *mais ce sur quoi s'ets bas mdiat est* 
> 
> A => B <=> Non A => non B ce qui n'est pas vrifi dans tous les cas


Pas du tout, tu devrais me relire

----------


## cladsam

Oui autant pour moi  donc tu as raison Mdiat:

 on peut ne pas avoir d'humour et aimer le film mais pas ne pas aimer le film et aavoir de l'humour

----------


## cladsam

Tout comme on peut tromper 1000 fois 1 personne
                 on peut tromper 1 fois 1000 personnes
 mais on ne peut pas tromper 1000 fois 1000 perosnnes  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Ou l l, je ne peux pas laisser passer a, on sait tous que cette affirmation est vraie (logique classique du 1er ordre), c'est ce que l'on appelle la contrapose : (A=>B) <=> (nonB=>nonA)


Mais c'est faux !

(A=>B) est quivalent  (nonA OU B), d'o:
(A=>B) <=> (nonA OU B)

Mais en aucun cas on ne peut prouver que (nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (nonA OU B) !

----------


## Hephaistos007

Incroyable, vous arrivez  faire de la logique de 1er ordre dans un topic de blagues ! 

Les informaticiens sont impressionnants  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

Bon 10 embrouilles plus loin on va montrer de facon simple en quoi Mdiat a raison:

 Avoir de l'humour --> Aimer le film prop A

Exclue la posisbilit de :

 Avoir humour --> ne pas aimer le film.  prop B

Mais n'exlue pas les possibilits de 

  Ne pas Avoir de l'humour ---> Aimer le film  prop C

  Ne pas Avoir d'humour   --> Ne pas aimer le film  prop D

c'est logique car Si on considre qu'on aime pas la film et qu'on a quand meme  de l'humour B). Dans ce cas on a de l'humour or quand on a de l'humour ... ben on aime le film et il n'ets pas possible d'aimer et ne pas aimer en meme temps  ::D:

----------


## Mdiat

> *Mais c'est faux* !
> 
> (A=>B) est quivalent  (nonA OU B), d'o:
> (A=>B) <=> (nonA OU B)
> 
> *Mais en aucun cas on ne peut prouver que* (nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (nonA OU B) !


(A=>B) est quivalent  (nonA OU B)
et 
(nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (non nonB OU nonA), et comme en logique classique du 1er ordre, le tiers exclu est valide non nonB est equivalent  B donc (nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (B OU non A), qui est bien quivalent (non A OU B).

Tu comprends maintenant ma signature sur les affirmations premptoires  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> (A=>B) est quivalent  (nonA OU B)
> et 
> (nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (non nonB OU nonA), et comme en logique classique du 1er ordre, le tiers exclu est valide non nonB est equivalent  B donc (nonB=>nonA) est quivalent  (B OU non A), qui est bien quivalent (non A OU B).


Ok, j'avais fait une erreur dans mon raisonnement et je n'arrivais pas  pourver que  (nonB=>nonA) <=> (non A OU B) (et donc que (nonB=>nonA) <=> (A=>B)).

Maintenant c'est clair... ( un moment, j'avais un doute sur le fait que ((A=>B) <=> (non A OU B))  ::scarymov:: )






> Tu comprends maintenant ma signature sur les affirmations premptoires


C'est surtout que j'arrivais pas  prouver que ton affirmation tait vraie.  ::aie::  Maintenant a va mieux.

----------


## Satch

En tous cas, mme si elle tait pas courte, elle tait drle.

----------


## pcaboche

> En tous cas, mme si elle tait pas courte, elle tait drle.


C'est clair! (de la logique du premier ordre sur un fil de blagues... j'te jure!  ::lol:: )

----------


## julio02200

allez dans un autre genre....
Qu'est ce qui est noir et trs dangereux?
un corbeau avec une mitraillette.

----------


## Zipyz

Qu'est ce qui est noir, blanc, puis noir, puis blanc etc ?

Une bonne soeur en train de faire des pirouettes ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Mdiat

> Moi ce qui m'a toujours clat dans ce film c'est les trucs "cach" du genre :
> 
> gnrique de fin, quand dfilent les role et les acteurs


Dans cet ordre d'ide il y a le gnrique de fin de "Monthy Python : Sacr Graal"

----------


## Commodore

La grande baleine bleue produit un peu plus de 400 litres de sperme quand elle jacule, mais seulement 10% de cette quantit est utilise pendant la fcondation avec la femelle. Donc, 360 litres est perdue dans l'ocan  chaque accouplement, et aprs a, vous vous demandez pourquoi l'eau de mer a un got sal...

----------


## julio02200

Pourquoi y a t-il des cendriers dans les wagons non fumeurs?
Le pape a bien des couilles

----------


## pcaboche

J'en connais une autre: c'est Gilles Louse qui balance un sujet sur les blagues courtes, qui sont censes tre les meilleures. 27 pages plus tard, on a trouv de tout: de blagues courtes, des blagues pas courtes du tout, beaucoup de blagues vaseuses et mme de la logique du 1er ordre (edit: et du sperme de baleine)... mais pas une seule intervention de Gilles Louse!  ::P:  (le spcialiste de "je lance un sujet et je me barre..."  ::lol:: )

----------


## Zipyz

> le spcialiste de "je lance un sujet et je me barre..."


Ben oui son intervention fut courte !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

C'est un proprietaire d'usine, qui un jour, fait vister son usine a son fils, pour qu'un jour il puisse la diriger:
-Tu vois la, c'est une machine dans laquelle on rentre un ane, puis en ressort une saucisse.
-Euh Papa, ca existe une machine qui fait le processus inverse ?
-Oui mon fils, c'est ta mre

----------


## julio02200

-Docteur ma chatte perd ses poils.
-Arrtez le vlo !!!

----------


## Zipyz

Une blonde a la piscine :

Dit monsieur, c'est vrai que si t'enlves ton doigt je coule ?

----------


## Commodore

Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui pousse au fond du jardin ?
Un colo en train de chier...

----------


## julio02200

Pourquoi les habitants des cits n'ont-ils pas de chquier?
Tu as dj essayer de signer un chque avec une bombe de peinture

----------


## Commodore

Qu'est-ce qui a 2 000 pattes, et pas de poil sur le sexe ?
Les deux premiers rangs d'un concert de Patrick Bruel

----------


## julio02200

Pourquoi les cannibales ne mangent-ils pas de clown?
Parce que a a un drole de gout

----------


## Commodore

Bon, l je mets tout en blanc  ::P: 

Que se disent deux vampires lesbiennes en se quittant ?
"On se voit dans 28 jours ?"

----------


## julio02200

*Commodore_Psykopate* a crit:



> Que se disent deux vampires lesbiennes en se quittant ?
> "On se voit dans 28 jours ?"



Alors celle l elle est excellente...a fait pas mal de temps qu'il ya pas eu aussi bien

----------


## Commodore

Quelle est la diffrence entre 'Oooh!' et 'Aaah!' ? 
A peu prs 15 centimtres.

(dans le genre con, celle l est pas mal  :;):  )

----------


## Satch

> Une blonde a la piscine :
> 
> Dit monsieur, c'est vrai que si t'enlves ton doigt je coule ?



La version originale est avec une petite fille je crois.
Autocensure pour ne pas choquer ? :p

----------


## Commodore

h, Satch: 
-->  ::mouarf2:: 

 :;):

----------


## Zipyz

> La version originale est avec une petite fille je crois.
> Autocensure pour ne pas choquer ? :p


Non mme pas je la connaissait qu'avec une blonde.

En parlant de a quelqu'un connait la BD les blondes ?
Je trouve a hilarant ! (mme si certains sketches sont dj connus par les blagues)

----------


## julio02200

Quelle est la diffrence entre un poulet roti et une femme bronze?
aucune.Dans les 2 cas c'est le blanc le meilleur

----------


## Commodore

Qu'est ce qui est long, rose et rend completement folle les femmes?
Un billet de 500

----------


## Satch

H Amstrad ->

----------


## Commodore

- "Elle est quoi ta mre ?"
- "Elle est martiniquaise."
- "Et ton pre ?"
- "Il est parti niquer."

----------


## Satch

- Maman maman, je peux jouer avec grand-mre.
- Ha non ! Je t'avais dit qu'on n'ouvrait plus le cercueil !

----------


## Zipyz

Qu'est ce qui est long, blanc, avec un bout rouge et qui pue la pisse ?
Une borne kilomtrique.
Au fait comment faites vous pou mettre le texte en blanc ?

----------


## julio02200

La femme du chef d'un village africain vient d'accoucher d'un bb tout blanc. Alors tout le monde regarde le missionnaire qui tait dans ce cillage en expdition depuis ces annes. Pour ce justifier, celui-ci va voir le chef du village te lui montre le troupeau de moutons sur la colline. Il lui dit:
-Tu vois dans le troupeau, les moutons sont blancs mais il y en a 1...
et  ce moment le chef le coupe et dit:
-D'accors tu dis rien pour la mouton et moi je dis rien pour le bb. ::roll::

----------


## Commodore

Un couple est en pleine action.
Tout se passe trs bien et la pression commence  monter ...
Alors qu'il s'active consciencieusement, elle lui dit :
" Oouuiiii, dis-moi des choses sales ... "
Il lui rpond :
"La cuisine, la salle de bain, le salon ... "

----------


## _solo

ou est nee Danton???

A Nusse

un autre plus intellectuel (sic!)

Pourquoi y'a pas de hamburgers au canard alors que a s'appelle Mc Donald?

----------


## julio02200

Le sexe de l'homme est un os ou un muscle?
Un os car il y a toujours une chienne dessus.

----------


## Commodore

Un petit garcon demande  sa soeur :
- Tu sais comment on fait les bbs, toi ?
- Bien sr, c'est facile !
- Alors vas-y, dis-moi...
- Eh bien c'est simple, alors le papa il met la petite graine dans le ventre de la maman...
- Et aprs ?
- Et aprs, il la pousse bien au fond avec sa bite.

----------


## Commodore

La scne se passe dans un couvent :
- Aujourd'hui mes soeurs, nous mangeons des carottes ...
- Ouaiiiiiis !!!!!
- ... Rapes
- Hoooooooo.

----------


## Satch

> Un petit garcon demande  sa soeur :
> - Tu sais comment on fait les bbs, toi ?
> - Bien sr, c'est facile !
> - Alors vas-y, dis-moi...
> - Eh bien c'est simple, alors le papa il met la petite graine dans le ventre de la maman...
> - Et aprs ?
> - Et aprs, il la pousse bien au fond avec sa bite.


Une de mes prfres, je suis incapable de la raconter sans mourir de rire.
Oui oui je sais, j'ai l'humour un peu bizarre :p

----------


## Zipyz

> Une de mes prfres, je suis incapable de la raconter sans mourir de rire.
> Oui oui je sais, j'ai l'humour un peu bizarre :p


Non pas du tout moi aussi elle m'explose de rire !

----------


## julio02200

Une jeune fille vient d'avoir ses rgles pour la 1ere fois et se mets  pleurer et va voir sa mre en courant.
Sa mre lui dit qu'elle n'a pas le temps de lui expliquer mais que ce n'tait pas grave de toute faon alors la jeune fille remonte dans sa chambre( toujours en courant et en pleurant) et croise son petit frre au passage. Il lui dit:
-Qu'est ce qu'il y a?
-Je saigne dans ma culotte mais maman a dit que c'tait pas grave.
-Fais voir dit le petit garon.
La fille baisse alors sa culotte et l le petit garon dit:
-Elle est folle maman, tu t'es arrach les couilles ....

----------


## r0d

C'est 3 poulets qui s'apprtent  traverser l'autoroute. Pas de voitures, le premier s'avance.
- A..
*srpoutch*
- ten...
*srpoutch*
- tion...
*srpoutch*

 ::oops:: 
En fait, il faut la faire "de visu"...

----------


## Satch

Combien faut-il de bbs pour repeindre un mur ?

Ca dpend de la faon dont ils sont lancs.

----------


## Maxoo

julio02200, Commodore_Psykopate >> faudrait essayer de pas redire pleins de fois les mmes blagues ... ce topic est super long, certes mais pour ceux qui ont tout lu, c'est sympa de pas voir la mme 4 fois de suite !!

 ::merci::

----------


## Commodore

j'ai encore fait un repost ? lequel ?

----------


## Invit

En tout cas, 30 pages pour l'histoire la plus courte, on est loin du post le plus court.........

----------


## Commodore

peut etre que la blague la plus courte va engendrer le post le plus long  ::P:

----------


## ggnore

J'ai jamais vu autant de mecs se battre pour savoir qui aurait la plus courte  ::aie::

----------


## Zipyz

haha ! Pour une fois c'est pas moi !  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Captain_JS

Mais a vous dirait pas de donner les rponse aussi ?

Parce qu'on lit une blague, et on rigole parce que y'a pas la rponse ...  ::aie::

----------


## Zipyz

Les rponses sont crites en blanc, il faut surligner pour lire

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais a vous dirait pas de donner les rponse aussi ?
> 
> Parce qu'on lit une blague, et on rigole parce que y'a pas la rponse ...


Les rponses sont donnes juste en dessous, en blanc, pour pas qu'on les voit tout de suite. T'as qu' surligner pour les voir.

Edit: grill !

----------


## Captain_JS

Oh les salauds  ::lol::  ah c'est pour a que Zipyz demandait comment mettre le texte en blanc ...  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## BugFactory

A propos on lui a toujours pas rpondu...

Quand tu cris un message, dans les outils, il y a un gros A noir avec une barre dessous (ce n'est pas sale), clique dessus.

----------


## pcaboche

> A propos on lui a toujours pas rpondu...
> 
> Quand tu crit un message, dans les outils, il y a un gros A noir avec une barre dessous (ce n'est pas sale), clique dessus.


Chut! Fallait pas lui dire...  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

Et ouep a marche en plus  ::aie::

----------


## Zipyz

> Chut! Fallait pas lui dire...


trop tard on me l'a dit par MP  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> trop tard on me l'a dit par MP


Tous des traitres...  ::lol::

----------


## Zipyz

Sinon qu'est ce qui est long, dur, et que les femmes n'ont pas ?

Le service militaire ? non, la bite.

 ::dehors::

----------


## cladsam

J'espre que c'est pas un repost?

En tout cas j'ai pas plus nul :

Pourquoi il faut viter de mouiller les chats?


Parcequ' l'eau, minet rle !

----------


## Zipyz

> En tout cas j'ai pas plus nul :


Ah ouais ?

Et tu savais que jsus avait t tu par un chat ?

Il est descendu par minou

----------


## cladsam

Ok je m'incline, il y a pire  ::D:

----------


## Zipyz

C'est papa steack hach qui se balade avec ses deux petits steacks hachs il parle, il parle il n'arrete pas de parler et d'un seul coup il se retourne il avait perdu ses deux petits steacks hachs. Paniqu, il les cherche partout jusqu' ce que les deux petits steacks hachs sortent de derrire un buisson. Il leur demande alors 
- "mais ou tiez vous" 
- "ben ... on steack hach"

----------


## Zipyz

Bon une petite dernire pour la route :
Ce sont trois chats qui se baladent tranquillement et tout et tout ...
D'un seul coup, l'un des chats s'en va. L'un des deux chats restant demande "Whiskas ?" et l'autre rpond "chba"

----------


## Skyounet

Repost?

La diffrence entre une moule et une huitre.

40 ans

----------


## pcaboche

Pourquoi doit-on mettre du vinaigre dans les piscines?

Pour ouvrir les moules et faire durcir les cornichons.

----------


## julio02200

C'est un gars qui est perdu dans le dsert et qui crve de soif...Il arrive dans en haut d'une dune et aperoit un petite maison.Il rentre dans celle ci et demande  boire. On lui rpond :
-dsol ici on ne vend que des cravates!!! Allez dans la boutique de l'autre cot de la dune il y a un bar.
Alors ke gars se remet en marche, use ces dernires forces s'croule sur le palier du bar. A ce moment l, le barman sort et lui dit:
-Que voulez-vous?
-A boire....
-Dsol mais ici on ne sert que les hommes en cravate....

----------


## Commodore

a reflte un peu l'administration franaise je trouve...  ::aie::

----------


## kirgan

Bon, allez, une blague bien courte pour commencer l'aprs-midi:
sur ce, je retourne travailler

----------


## julio02200

2 prostitues qui discutent:
-tu demandes quoi toi au pre nol?
-Bah pareil qu'aux autres...

----------


## Mdiat

> 2 prostitues qui discutent:


Deux prostitues ne discutent pas, elles se disputent !

----------


## julio02200

jeux de mots Ramoutcho.... ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

Superman raconte  Batman :
- Hier soir, je me promenais en volant au-dessus de New York, quand j'ai vu Wonder Woman compltement nue, au sommet d'un building, elle prenait du plaisir toute seule ! J'ai fait ni une ni deux, j'ai sorti mon outil, et j'ai fonc !
- Whoa dis donc, elle a d hurler !
- En fait... Elle non, mais l'Homme Invisible, si...

----------


## Zipyz

C'est deux mecs  un bar en haut d'une tour. L'un des deux demande  l'autre :
- Je t'offre une bire ? c'est une bire magique !
- Une bire magique, qu'est ce que tu me racontes la ?
- Si, elle permet de voler : et la le mec saute par la fentre et reviens par la fentre oppose. Le mec accepte donc la bire, saute par la fentre et s'crase 20 tages plus bas.
Le barman : "putain, qu'est ce que tu peux tre con quand t'est bourr superman !"

----------


## Commodore

Un type rentre chez lui  l'improviste et trouve sa femme nue dans le lit, en train de faire l'amour avec son meilleur ami :
- Jean ? Ca alors ! Moi, j'y suis oblig, mais toi ?

----------


## Mdiat

> Un type rentre chez lui  l'improviste et trouve sa femme nue dans le lit, en train de faire l'amour avec son meilleur ami :
> - Jean ? Ca alors ! Moi, j'y suis oblig, mais toi ?


Attribue  Voltaire : Vous, jeune homme, et vous n'y tiez pas oblig !

----------


## Commodore

La SOLUTION existe bel et bien et elle est parfaitement logique.

Problme : Une mre est 21 ans plus age que son enfant. Dans 6 ans, son enfant sera 5 fois plus jeune que sa mre. 

Question : o se trouve le pre ? Ce n'est pas dur ! Rflechissez bien !

Voici la solution du probleme de logique :
- l'ge actuel de l'enfant est X
- l'ge actuel de la mre est Y
===> X+21=Y
- dans 6 ans:
===> 5(X+6)=Y+6
--------------------------
5X+30 = X+21+6
4X = -3
X = -3/4
L'enfant est ag de -3/4 d'an, c'est  dire, -9 mois!
CONCLUSION : Le pre se trouve SUR la mre !

----------


## julio02200

Que fait Stallone dans la jungle?
il bat le bao...

Que fait Stallone devant son miroir?
Il se rambo...

----------


## Satch

> Que fait Stallone dans la jungle?
> il bat le bao...
> 
> Que fait Stallone devant son miroir?
> Il se rambo...


pas tout compris l.

----------


## julio02200

Stallone dans la jungle BALBOA

Stallone devant son miroir se RAMBO

----------


## shadowmoon

c pas bas le bao mais bas le boa

----------


## julio02200

ca s'appelle une erreur de frappe...L'erreur est humaine...

----------


## shadowmoon

> L'erreur est humaine...


mais l'humain ...

----------


## mavina

Qu'est-ce qui fait tsoin tsoin ?

un tsanard...

 ::dehors::

----------


## julio02200

Que faisez les parents de Gilbert Montagn quand il tait pas sage?
Ils dplaaient les meubles

----------


## loka

> mais l'humain ...


est une erreur ?

----------


## shadowmoon

loka, c'etait juste une rfrence  une chanson assez connue

----------


## Commodore

Vous connaissez l'histoire du mec qui avait 5 pnis ?
son slip il lui allait comme un gant...

----------


## shadowmoon

une de mes prfres et assez connue :

une blonde de 19 ans : maman, maman, je suis enceinte !!!
la mre : mais o donc avais-tu la tete ?!
la blonde : sur le volant

----------


## Commodore

Un gyncologue est devenu milliardaire en attrapant la maladie de Parkinson !

----------


## Captain_JS

Vous connaissez l'histoire du pinguin qui respirait par l'anus ?

Un jour il s'est assis et il est mort

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

bon, c'est pas court du tout, mais a m'a fait dlirer :




> Ma petite amie et moi sortions ensemble depuis plus de deux ans, et avions dcid de nous marier. Ma petite amie tait un rve. Il y avait seulement une chose qui me tracassait beaucoup : sa plus jeune soeur. Ma future belle-soeur avait vingt ans, portant mini-jupes serres et chemisiers trs bien garnis. Elle se penchait rgulirement quand elle tait prs de moi, j'avais ainsi une vue plaisante sur ses formes apptissantes. Cela tait videmment dlibr. Elle ne l'a jamais fait avec d'autres devant moi. Un jour, elle m'a appel et m'a demand de venir pour vrifier les invitations de mariage. Elle tait seule quand je suis arriv. Elle m'a chuchot que bientt je serais mari, et qu'elle avait des sentiments et du dsir pour moi, qu'elle ne pouvait et ne voulait pas surmonter. Elle m'a avou qu'elle voulait me faire l'amour juste une fois avant que je sois mari avec sa soeur. J'tais totalement choqu et ne pouvais dire un mot. Elle a dit :  Je vais en haut dans ma chambre, et si tu veux passer  l'acte tu peux monter et me prendre."
> J'tais assomm, gel. Je l'ai observe monter les escaliers. Quand elle a atteint le palier, elle a quitt sa culotte et me l'a jete en bas des escaliers. Je me suis tenu l pendant un moment, puis j'ai pris la direction de la porte d'entre. Je l'ai ouverte et j'ai march directement vers ma voiture.
> Mon futur beau-pre se tenait dehors. Avec des larmes aux yeux, il m'a treint et a dit : "Nous sommes trs heureux que vous ayez pass notre petit test avec succs. Nous ne pouvions pas penser  un meilleur homme pour notre fille. Bienvenue dans la famille."
> Moralit : toujours garder ses prservatifs dans sa voiture.

----------


## pcaboche

> bon, c'est pas court du tout, mais a m'a fait dlirer :


C'est pas court et c'est du repost...

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est du repost...


vu la longueur du thread c'est loin d'etre le seul !

----------


## Commodore

bon, j'espre que c'est pas du repost uila :

Un homme a deux celveaux : un petit et un gland.

----------


## shadowmoon

en tout ca ca se voit que c'est du vite fait :




> bon, j'espre que c'est pas du repost uila :
> 
> Un homme a deux *celveaux* : un petit et un gland.

----------


## Gilles Louse

Une histoire de moi pour une fois (_le tout de mon cru !_) :

Georges Marchais (ceux qui ne lont pas connu : impossible de comprendre)  la retraite et en vacances au bord de la mer, se fait bronzer sur son transat et voit sur le sable un objet ni volant ni identifi. En fait, cest une vieille espadrille toute pourrie. Il la pche du bout de lindex :  *Mais cest une sandale !* .

 bientt
Gilles

----------


## Commodore

oui, bon, faut que je remette les touches du clavier a la bonne place... ou que j'arrete la picole ?

Allez, une derniere pour aujourd'hui, pour me faire pardonner:

C'est la fesse gauche qui dit a la fesse droite :
"J'te previens a va chier entre nous!"

----------


## pcaboche

> vu la longueur du thread c'est loin d'etre le seul !


 Je sais. D'ailleurs, a me fait penser  une blague:

C'est des types qui sont sur un forum et dans ce forum il y a un sujet qui, bien qu'intitul "Blague courte", est particulirement long... Dans ce sujet, il y a souvent un ou deux types qui sortent un truc c'est du genre: "tiens j'en connais une bonne, que j'ai entendue rcemment. C'est l'histoire d'un type..." et l, il y a une autre type qui lui rpond: "Oui, on sait: tu nous l'a racont trois pages plus tt..."

 ::lol:: 





> Un homme a deux celveaux : un petit et un gland.


Dans le mme genre:

Dieu a donn  l'homme un cerveau et un sexe, mais malheureusement pas assez de sang pour irriguer les deux... Malheur  ceux qui n'irriguent que le cerveau !

----------


## Captain_JS

All encore 33 pages et on aura une nouvelle blague de Gilles Louse  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> oui, bon, faut que je remette les touches du clavier a la bonne place... ou que j'arrete la picole ?


Mince... je croyais que la faute de frappe faisait partie de la blague  ::lol:: : ce*r*veau => g*r*and, ce*l*veau => g*l*and (voire mme cerf vo => lant... ok je  ::arrow:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

pcaboche, un check-up s'impose, tu as trop de circuits grills !!

----------


## Commodore

> pcaboche, un check-up s'impose, tu as trop des circuits grills !!


shadowmoon, un check-p s'impose, il faut les l'ordre mots remettre dans.

(tu as des circuits trop grills)

 ::mouarf2::

----------


## shadowmoon

je suis minimaliste, enlever une lettre suffit

----------


## pcaboche

> shadowmoon, un check-p s'impose, *il faut les l'ordre mots remettre dans.*
> 
> (tu as des circuits trop grills)



Analyse de la phrase.............................
........................................................
Error: Stack overflow

----------


## Mdinoc

Avec de la vraie RPN, ce serait:
*les mots l'ordre dans remettre il faut.*

----------


## julio02200

C'est toto et ppito qui font du bricolage.
-Tiens moi le clou dit ppito
-ok rpond toto
Alors ppito tape sur le clou et il rate... Il tape sur les doigts de toto....
-ae !!! ppito....

----------


## Satch

> Je te demande de lire les pages prcdentes


Je l'adore celle l.

----------


## julio02200

2 vaches qui discutent dans un pr:
-Ca te fait pas peur la maladie de la vache folle!
-Ahhh tu sais moi je m'en fou je suis un lapin !!!!
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

t'as oubli les balises:

2 vaches qui discutent dans un pr:
<PRE>
-Ca te fait pas peur la maladie de la vache folle!
-Ahhh tu sais moi je m'en fou je suis un lapin !!!!
</PRE>

 ::mouarf:: 

*you want me to go out ? ok I  ::arrow::

----------


## Satch

J'ai envie d'attribuer un prix spcial a Commodore. J'ai l'impression que c'est lui qui me fait le plus marrer tout au long de ce topic.

EDIT : Et en plus il est nordiste.

----------


## Commodore

::yaisse2::   ::lefou::   ::fou::   ::rire::

----------


## kirgan

> un prix spcial a Commodore
> EDIT : Et en plus il est nordiste


Ha ha ha elle est bien bonne!!  ::mrgreen::  Ouah j'en ai mal au ventre!!
Hmm? Quoi? C'tait pas une blague?

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai envie d'attribuer un prix spcial a Commodore. J'ai l'impression que c'est lui qui me fait le plus marrer tout au long de ce topic.


C'est sympa pour les autres, a. On va le laisser continuer tout seul alors! (Merci Satch d'avoir plomb le sujet en lanant le concours de "mes blagues elles sont meilleures que les tiennes !")

----------


## shadowmoon

> Merci Satch d'avoir plomb le sujet


comme d'habitude ?  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

mouerf

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Envoy par Bujuman
> 
> Je te demande de lire les pages prcdentes
> 
> 
> Je l'adore celle l.


Un membre qui en plus de son statut fait de la diffamation !  ::mouarf::

----------


## julio02200

Je reviens vers les blagues un peu...
Qu'est qu'un dromaludaire?
C'est un chalumeau  2 bosses

----------


## Commodore

tu nous l'as faite a l'envers...
c'est plutot qu'est ce qu'un chalumeau ?
un dromaludaire a 2 bosses...

je la connaissais mais elle est excellente quand mme, elle me fait tjs marrer  ::D:

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> Je reviens vers les blagues un peu...
> Qu'est qu'un dromaludaire?
> C'est un chalumeau  2 bosses


Mais naaaan ! Rho, tout le monde la raconte  l'envers celle-l...  ::cry:: 

Qu'est-ce qu'un chalumeau ?
C'est un dromaludaire  deux-lu bosses

Pfff  ::aie:: 


[EDIT] Semi grilled  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Qu'est-ce qu'un chalumeau ?
>  C'est un dromaludaire  deux-lu bosses


POUF !  <= bruit des circuits qui ont grill pour comprendre la blague
Reboot...

----------


## pcaboche

Une courte:

C'est Franois Hollande qui aimerait que Sgolne lui fiche une paix royale...

----------


## julio02200

Hulk dchirant sa chemise:"Putain je suis vert!"

----------


## Zipyz

C'est chirac qui croise delanoe et qui lui dit : espce d'embrayage ...

----------


## julio02200

C'est coluche qui disait a,non? (Pdale de gauche)

----------


## Gilles Louse

Il parat que les Allemands nous traitaient de _charnire_ pendant la guerre. Effectivement, dans le dictionnaire, on a la dfinition suivante :

Charnire : espce de gond. 

 bientt
Gilles

----------


## Commodore

::mouarf::   elle est excellente celle-l  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## julio02200

Hsitoire vraie....
Une femme dcide d'aller faire une soire entre copines mais laisse  manger pour son mari et mets un post it sur le lave vaisselle qui dit "Propre mais pas vid".
Le mari mange, va se doucher et va se coucher.
La femme rentre, se met dans le lit et trouve le post it sur le sexe de son mari qui dit "propre mais pas vid"....

----------


## Zipyz

C'est un couple sur une plage pendant l'occupation allemande, a commence  tre chaud quand l'homme aperoit une brigade allemande qui passe  proximit. Il dit alors  sa partenaire :

- les chleux, les chleux !
- Ben je peux pas, il est plein de sable !

----------


## cladsam

En esprant ne pas faire de repost (dsol mais pa sle courage de relire tout) :

 Un homme qui entre dans une boucherie:
 "-vous avez des pieds de porc?
  - bien sr monsieur
  -et ce n'est pas trop dur pour marcher?"

Ok c'est du vieu classique mais ce sera pas la premire du grenre  :;):

----------


## Commodore

Maman ! J'veux plus aller en Amrique c'est trop loin, j'veux rentrer  la maison !
- Tais-toi et nage !

----------


## Etanne

Un mec rentre dans un bar et dit : "Coucou c'est moi !"

Ben non, c'tait pas lui !

----------


## granquet

j'en ai quelques unes (durement selectionnes/tries ayant fait l'objet d'un classement etc ...), mais elles sont en anglais, et j'ai bien peur que la traduction leur fasse perdre un peu ...
les voici donc:

1. Give a man a match, and he'll be warm for a minute, but set him on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.
2. The real trouble with reality is that there's no background music.
3. Going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.
4. Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but some abuse the privilege.
6. War doesn't determine who's right. War determines who's left.
7. Sarcasm helps keep you from telling people what you really think of them.
8. If pro is opposite of con, then what is the opposite of progress?
9. If you think things can't get worse it's probably only because you lack sufficient imagination.
10. I once prayed to god for a bike, but quickly found out he didnt work that way...so I stole a bike and prayed for his forgiveness
11. A train station is where the train stops. A bus station is where the bus stops. On my desk, I have a work station...
12. You can't be late until you show up.
13. Parents spend the first part of our lives teaching us to walk and talk, and the rest of it telling us to sit down and shut up.
14. Knowledge is realizing that the street is one-way, wisdom is looking both directions anyway
15. Expecting the world to treat you fairly because you are good is like expecting the bull not to charge because you are a vegetarian.
16. My god carries a hammer. Your god died nailed to a tree. Any questions?
17. A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic.
18. The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources
19. Advice for the day: If you have a headache, do what it says on the aspirin bottle: Take two, and KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN.
20. books have knowledge, knowledge is power, power corrupts, corruption is a crime, and crime doesn't pay..so if you keep reading, you'll go broke
21. As Long As There Are Tests, There Will Be Prayer In Public Schools.
22. If you don't pray in my school, I won't think in your church.
23. Never interrupt your opponent while he's making a mistake.
24. Friendships last when each friend thinks he has a slight superiority over the other.
25. You know your god is man-made when he hates all the same people you do.
26. You can go anywhere you want if you look serious and carry a clipboard.
27. Evolutionists have proof without any certainty. Creationists have certainty without any proof.
28. Love is like pi - natural, irrational, and very important.
29. life, n.: A whim of several billion cells to be you for a while
30. It isn't homework unless it's due tomorrow.
31. You never learn anything by doing it right.
32. The shortest distance between two points is under construction.
33. It only takes 20 years for a liberal to become a conservative without changing a single idea.
34. Every rule has an exception. Especially this one.
35. If you're gonna go, go obnoxiously.
36. Anytime four New Yorkers get into a cab together without arguing, a bank robbery has just taken place.
37. Drawing on my fine command of language, I said nothing.
38. A criminal is a person with predatory instincts who has not sufficient capital to form a corporation.
39. Anyone who uses the phrase "easy as taking candy from a baby" has never tried taking candy from a baby.
40. I come from a small town whose population never changed. Each time a woman got pregnant, someone left town.
41. Confessions may be good for the soul, but they are bad for the reputation.
42. An American's a person who isn't afraid to criticize the president but is always polite to traffic cops.
43. It is your concern when your neighbor's wall is on fire.
44. If you look like your passport picture, you probably need the trip.
45. If I love you, what business is it of yours? -- Johann van Goethe
46. It's amazing how nice people are to you when they know you're going away.
47. it may look like I'm doing nothing, but I'm actively waiting for my problems to go away.
48. In order to keep a true perspective of one's importance, everyone should have a dog that will worship him and a cat that will ignore him.
49. Optimism: Waiting for a ship to come in when you haven't sent one out.
50. If the grass is greener on the other side, you can bet the water bill is higher.
51. Suicide is the most sincere form of self-criticism.

Gilles n'as pas prcis que les blagues doivent etre francophones  ::aie::  
si quelqu'un pense qu'elles n'ont rien a faire ici, je supprimerais mon message  ::roll::

----------


## Commodore

c'est peut etre la blague la plus longue de ce post sur les blagues courtes... ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> [...]


dit donc ... tu postes un truc super long sur le post des blagues les plus courtes comme le dit Commodore_Psykopate, et en plus en anglais sur un forum francophone ...  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

tiens va  ::sm::

----------


## pcaboche

Celle-l je l'adore (mme si elle est longue et en Anglais) :



> Hu Jintao was named chief of the Communist Party in China. 
>  SCENE: The Oval Office. George Bush and Condolezza Rice. 
>  George: Condi! Nice to see you。 Whats happening? 
>  Condi: Sir, I have the report about the new leader of China. 
>  George: Great. Lets hear it. 
>  Condi: Hu is the new leader of China. 
>  George: Thats what I want to know. 
>  Condi: Thats what Im telling you. 
>  George: Thats what Im asking you。 Who is the new leader of China? 
> ...

----------


## Hephaistos007

Ces 2 l ne s'entendront donc jamais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

En tout cas, depuis qu'on est pass en Anglais, les blagues sont d'un bien meilleur niveau, et plus drle qui plus est...

----------


## Maxoo

> En tout cas, depuis qu'on est pass en Anglais, les blagues sont d'un bien meilleur niveau, et plus drle qui plus est...


et personne ne rpond car peut les comprennent  :;):

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> et personne ne rpond car peut les comprennent


Ca, malheureusement, c'est le problme  ::(: 
Mais beaucoup d'entre elles ne sont pas traduisibles du fait de jeux de mots.

Une bonne occasion de se mettre  l'Anglais  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> et personne ne rpond car peut les comprennent


C'est pas vrai. Si tu veux on peut se mettre  les commenter... C'est vrai que certaines sont intraduisibles (ou perdent de leur intrt).

Celles que je prfre (candidates pour apparaitre en signature):




> * 6. War doesn't determine who's right. War determines who's left.
> *34. Every rule has an exception. Especially this one.
> *4. Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but some abuse the privilege.
> *8. If pro is opposite of con, then what is the opposite of progress?
> *11. A train station is where the train stops. A bus station is where the bus stops. On my desk, I have a work station...
> *13. Parents spend the first part of our lives teaching us to walk and talk, and the rest of it telling us to sit down and shut up.
> *19. Advice for the day: If you have a headache, do what it says on the aspirin bottle: Take two, and KEEP AWAY FROM CHILDREN.
> *17. A single death is a tragedy; a million deaths is a statistic.
> * 28. Love is like pi - natural, irrational, and very important.*
> ...


A part a, o est la 5 ?

----------


## granquet

arf pcaboche, j'adore  ::mrgreen::  

meme si c'est un peu long  :;): 

(pour les raleurs, mon post recueille 51 petites "blagues" differentes, c'est comme si ,comme certains, j'avais fait 51 posts a la suite avec une petite phrase a chaque fois  ::mrgreen::  )

edit: (entre les edits et les reponses croiss, c'est un peu le bordel) ::
effectivement, m'en ete pas rendu compte, y manque une numero 5 !  ::aie::  
je vais pas tout renumeroter? arf arf  ::cry::  

j'ai une solution, j'en rajoute une sortie de nulle part :p

5. Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling.

j'en rajoute meme une autre que je vais utiliser en signature, j'adore  ::D: 
52. Computer programmers don't byte, they nibble a bit.

-meme que j'edite encore une fois parce que c'est deja suffisement le bordel ^^-
j'explique un peu la derniere quand mme, elle le merite  ::): 

a ne se traduit pas d'abord (desol)
il y'as un jeux de mot sur byte, qui veux dire mordre(bite), mais aussi ensemble de bits
nibble qui veux dire mordiller veux aussi dire (plus souvent ecrit nybble en info) un demi octect (octet = byte de 8 bits)
breffe, je trouve a excellent, je sais j'explique mal mhbon  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> (pour les raleurs, mon post recueille 51 petites "blagues" differentes, c'est comme si ,comme certains, j'avais fait 51 posts a la suite avec une petite phrase a chaque fois  )


arf... non, a va aller !

Par contre, a ne rpond pas  la question: "mais o est la 5 ?"

----------


## SnakemaN

> *Computer programmers don't byte, they nibble a bit*
> 
> il y'as un jeux de mot sur byte, qui veux dire mordre(bite), mais aussi ensemble de bits
> nibble qui veux dire mordiller veux aussi dire (plus souvent ecrit nybble en info) un demi octect (octet = byte de 8 bits)


J'ai p compris ?* ::aie::  

Les programmeurs informatique ne morde pas, ils mordillent un peu ?? :8O:

----------


## loka

5. Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling.

----------


## SnakemaN

> arf... non, a va aller !
> 
> Par contre, a ne rpond pas  la question: "mais o est la 5 ?"


Heu .....DTC ?  ::lol::   nannnn patap  ::aie::  

La voila :

5. Last night I lay in bed looking up at the stars in the sky and I thought to myself, where the heck is the ceiling.

[edit] elle est casse ma touche F5  ::roll::

----------


## kirgan

> En tout cas, depuis qu'on est pass en Anglais, les blagues sont d'un bien meilleur niveau, et plus drle qui plus est...


je ne peux malheureusement que plussoyer...
Et c'est vrai que a fait pas mal de candidats pour une signature ^^

J'aime particulirement celle-ci, que je vais sortir  mon patron la prochaine fois qu'il gueulera...

If you think things can't get worse it's probably only because you lack sufficient imagination.

_Si tu penses que a ne peut pas tre pire, c'est simplement que tu manques d'imagination._

(ok ce n'est pas littral, mais l'ide passe)

@pcaboche : je la connaissais, mais a fait toujours autant plaisir de la lire - et je ne peux que l'imaginer avec sa tte des guignols quand je lis ce texte: les yeux vides et glauques...

----------


## Mdinoc

J'adore le recueil de maximes  ::mrgreen::  





> C'est un couple sur une plage pendant l'occupation allemande, a commence  tre chaud quand l'homme aperoit une brigade allemande qui passe  proximit. Il dit alors  sa partenaire :
> 
> - les chleux, les chleux !
> - Ben je peux pas, il est plein de sable !


Celle-ci est un repost, par contre (mais pas de ce topic).

----------


## granquet

> J'ai p compris ?* 
> 
> Les programmeurs informatique ne morde pas, ils mordillent un peu ??


litteralement oui, mais le jeux de mot se perd au passage en franais.

bite/byte : mordre/byte (groupe de bits)
nibble/nybble : mordiller/demi octect

----------


## pcaboche

Une blague trs courte (et en Franais), elle tient en un seul mot:




> concupiscent (con cul pissant)




Allez, une autre:




> congnital (ben oui: le con, c'est un appareil gnital)





Encore une:




> comptent

----------


## Skyounet

Tu es incomptant en 3 mots.

----------


## granquet

le niveau retombe et repasse en dessous de la ceinture ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> le niveau retombe et repasse en dessous de la ceinture ...


Je trouve que c'est tres subtile comme phrase.

Quand tu le dis  quelqu'un tu as tres souvent droit  un "Hein quoi?"  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Une histoire courte?

"C'est l'histoire d'un nain, qui a 17 enfants...
Elle est courte mais elle est bonne"

----------


## Commodore

repost  ::roll::  
enfin, on t'en veux pas, le post est assez long pour que tu aies le droit d'avoir la flemme de tout lire...

----------


## Mdinoc

En fait, je crois bien que c'est un re-repost, si ce n'est pire...
(Et dans le mme topic, cela va de soi)

----------


## pcaboche

> En fait, je crois bien que c'est un re-repost, si ce n'est pire...
> (Et dans le mme topic, cela va de soi)


Ah bon? Je la connaissais pas...  ::aie:: 

Edit: mais je connaissais la mme avec un rabbin...  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

http://pcaboche.tusors.com

----------


## pcaboche

> http://pcaboche.tusors.com


Je clicke sur le bouton "[ EXIT ]", mais a marche pas...  ::aie::

----------


## Joeman79

"C'est l'histoire d'un nain, qui a 17 enfants...

  ::dehors::  

Qui a dit comique de rptition ?  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

Ouarf, plus je l'entends, plus elle est drle !  ::lol:: 

Attends, dans le mme genre:
"C'est l'histoire d'un nain, qui a *18* enfants..."

  ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

Bon allez, plus srieusement (mme si a fait bizarre d'utiliser le mot "srieux" dans un topic de blagues...) :

Monsieur et Madame Nain ont 3 filles, comment s'appellent-elles?
Blanche, Neige et Lucette

----------


## Zipyz

Pourquoi le pentium s'est appel pentium et non 586 ?
Car pour le pentium 486 + 100 = 585.9999999999999999999

 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

Et pourquoi les Pentium II, III, IV ne s'appellent pas plutt Hexium, Heptium, Octium ?
Parce que...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Zipyz

Et le pentium V c'est deconne ?

----------


## Celelibi

Demi-repost du topic :
Vous saviez que les mrous ont des poils ?
Bah oui, la peau de mrou s'tond.
Et quand on les a tondu, leur peau sche, donc la peau de mrou pte.


Sinon pour reprendre une quote de bashfr :


> Excellent, a ressemble un peu  une blague, mais en pas drle.



Et puis hein, pas d'excuse pour les nouveaux arrivants, moi je viens de lire les 38 pages.
(comment a je viens d'y passer plus de 2 heures ?)

----------


## zooro

C'est un lapin qui croise un serpent. Il lui dit :
- " Salut Chef !"
le serpent :
- "Ssss, pourquoi tu m'appelles chef sssss ?"
- " Tu es un chef, non ? Tu as une grande gueule, tu rampes et tu n'as pas de c...illes !"

----------


## mamiberkof

la plus courte histoire ,selon moi  ::aie::  




> Un jour , une nuit .


@  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

- C'est quoi 2 trous dans un trou ?

- Vous savez ou all chercher un ttraplgique ?

- Pourquoi est-ce qu'on conseil aux vieilles personnes de prendre des bains de boue ?

-------------------------------------------------------


C'est un petit garon qui va vers sa soeur et dit :
- Hep !! Maman est en train de tirer une pipe  papa sous la verranda !!!
et sa petite soeur rpond :
- C'est quoi une verranda ?

----------


## Zipyz

> - C'est quoi 2 trous dans un trou ?
> Heu la je sche
> - Vous savez ou all chercher un ttraplgique ?
> ben la ou on l'a laiss ...
> - Pourquoi est-ce qu'on conseil aux vieilles personnes de prendre des bains de boue ?
> Pour les habituer au gout de la terre
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Et pour la blague  ::mouarf3::

----------


## Invit

- C'est quoi 2 trous dans un trou ?



....





MON NEZ DANS TON CUL !!!   ::lefou::  ::fou:: 


---------------------------------------------------------

- Papa caca ! Papa caca !!
- Ok je me retire.


.......... dsol

----------


## vasilov

> - Papa caca ! Papa caca !!
> - Ok je me retire.


 HABUSE lol


j'en ai une (j'espere qu'elle n'est pas encore sortie)

Killing for peace is like fucking for virginity!  :;):

----------


## cladsam

celle la,c'est un peu comme la clbre ( est multi prsente sur dvp notament dans les signatures ) :

Saying that Java is nice because it works on all OS's is like saying that anal sex is nice because it works on all genders

----------


## Muesko

Plastic bertrand est mort  ::cry::  il s'est assi sur un radiateur.

----------


## Le Shadow

C'est 2 tomates qui viennent pour traverser la rue... La premiere fait "Attention, v'l un camion !!!"

Pfttttt

La deuxime de rpondre "Quoi ?"

Pfttttt


Edit: Merde... en faisant le tour, j'ai vu qu'elle avait dj t conte...

J'y vais avec une autre

11-140-116  (en esprant ne pas la voir ailleur  !!!!)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

lapin...

----------


## Le Shadow

Sur l'pitaphe d'un musicien mort touff par une tranche de pain :



> La mie l'a mi l

----------


## newbie57

Celle-ci m'a fait bien rire lorsque je l'avais lu:




> La blonde sort du cabinet du docteur. Elle se retourne brusquement et demande :
> -"Docteur ? Vous avez dit Capricorne ?" 
> -"Non madame. Cancer !"


Prise dans la partie humour du site:
http://humour.developpez.com/bestof/...p?cat=11&aff=1

 ::king::

----------


## afrodje

Vous savez pourquoi il est mortadelle?
.
.
Parce qu'il avait un salami  ::haha::

----------


## pseudocode

> Saying that Java is nice because it works on all OS's is like saying that anal sex is nice because it works on all genders


Whats the difference between your wife and C++? After 10 years C++ still sucks.

sans rancune...  :;):

----------


## afrodje

> Si au crpuscule
> Tu as quatre testicules
> Ne te prends point pour Hercule...
> C'est quelqu'un qui t'en*** !


 ::roll::

----------


## ucfoutu

H, Julot, va donc voir dehors si tu y es ...

----------


## Invit

Contrepterie belge :

Il fait beau et chaud.




....

----------


## Currahee

Ca m'est venu comme a  l'instant  ::aie::  :

"On ne dit pas Developpez mais Dave la lopette"



PS : Pardon aux familles, tout a, tout a...  ::sm::

----------


## cladsam

C'est un couple de sado-masos :
Elle : "-Fais moi-mal !"
 Lui : "- Non !"

----------


## souviron34

j'ai pas tout lu...

histoire juive :

"Dieu soit loue"

----------


## pcaboche

_"Dieu merci, je suis athe"._

----------


## N_I_C_S

Comment on appelle un boomerang qui revient pas?  un cintre.

----------


## Muesko

Quelques blagues d'ingnieurs 

Schrdinger et Heisenberg sont sur un bateau, mais il y a un trou dans le bateau que va il ce passer ?

logarithme et exponentiel sont au resto... 
qui payera l'addition? 









exponentiel, car logarithme neprien...

----------


## granquet

> Schrdinger et Heisenberg sont sur un bateau, mais il y a un trou dans le bateau que va il ce passer ?


les conditions de l'experience sont mal pos  mon avis  ::aie::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Chuck norris  perdu son alliance. Du coup c'est le bordel dans les  terres du milieu...

----------


## afrodje

Chuck Norris ne fait pas de Ctrl+Alt+Suppr, il regarde l'ecran et la programme se kill tout seul.

----------


## N_I_C_S

Puisqu'on est sur les blagues scientifiques (elle est ignoble, mais elle me fait super marrer) : 

Pourquoi on envoie des femmes dans l'espace ?
C'est moins lourd qu'un lave-vaisselle

euh, dsl ::aie::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Puisqu'on est sur les blagues scientifiques (elle est ignoble, mais elle me fait super marrer) : 
> 
> Pourquoi on envoie des femmes dans l'espace ?
> C'est moins lourd qu'un lave-vaisselle
> 
> euh, dsl



Puis c'est Muti-threadings & Multi-Tasks  ::mouarf::

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Puis c'est Muti-threadings & Multi-Tasks


 Et a peut aussi avoir des boutons  ::mouarf:: 

Question de physique fondamentale : qu'est-ce qui est plus rapide que la lumire ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Et a peut aussi avoir des boutons 
> 
> Question de physique fondamentale : qu'est-ce qui est plus rapide que la lumire ?


Chuck Norris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## N_I_C_S

presque...

----------


## N_I_C_S

La gastro, parce que t'as mme pas le temps d'allumer la lumire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> La gastro, parce que t'as mme pas le temps d'allumer la lumire


 ::king::

----------


## afrodje

On parle de Chuck Norris alors faut un dictons de Chuck Norris




> Chuck Norris est si rapide qu'il peut courir autour du monde et se frapper derrire la tte.

----------


## SnakemaN

Qu'est-ce qu'un boomerang qui ne reviens pas ?










un bout de bois  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Qu'est-ce qu'un boomerang qui ne reviens pas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 J'aime bien la version du cintre parce qu'on imagine bien un crtin lancer un cintre par la fentre pour voir si il revient  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## afrodje

> J'aime bien la version du cintre parce qu'on imagine bien un crtin lancer un cintre par la fentre pour voir si il revient


Excuse moi mais un bout de bois est plus stupide  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Ca se discute...
Qui c'est qui se prend toujours des vestes ?

(ohlala il est temps que j'aille bosser, moi ::aie:: )

----------


## Mdinoc

Le teinturier ?

----------


## Muesko

Le petit fils de Niels Bohr est ingnieur en conception BTP. Un jour, alors qu'un btiment n'a pas la bonne hauteur, il dcide d'offrir un cadeau au contremaitre. 
Quel va tre ce cadeau ?














-Un baromtre

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Le petit fils de Niels Bohr est ingnieur en conception BTP. Un jour, alors qu'un btiment n'a pas la bonne hauteur, il dcide d'offrir un cadeau au contremaitre. 
> Quel va tre ce cadeau ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pas compris  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> pas compris


Pour faire court:
"Baromtre" + "Bohr" + Google + "J'ai de la chance" + wikipedia = Baromtre de Bohr.

----------


## BugFactory

Une classique :
- Est-ce que la documentation technique est  jour ?

Celle-ci m'a t raconte par un consultant en restauration, donc il doit savoir de quoi il parle :
On peut manger pic, mais pas en mme temps.

----------


## zodd

> Une classique :
> - Est-ce que la documentation technique est  jour ?


norme ::king:: 




> On peut manger pic, mais pas en mme temps.


si si on peut... ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Une classique :
> - Est-ce que la documentation technique est  jour ?


Bin quoi ?
C'est possible, non ?

 ::koi::

----------


## copin

Quel bruit fait un canari de 10 grammes??


_
Piou piou_





Quel bruit fait un canari de 10 tonnes?




*
PIOU PIOU*

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

::yaisse2::   ::lahola::

----------


## BugFactory

> si si on peut...


On sent l'exprience vcue. Pas taper !  ::aie:: 




> Bin quoi ?
> C'est possible, non ?


Ah, l'optimisme de la jeunesse. (Note : Lung a 27 ans et moi 28...)

Un petit "proverbe chinois" pour la route:
Si tu te cognes la tte contre une cruche et que a sonne creux, c'est pas forcment la cruche qui est vide.

----------


## Muesko

Comment Nikolai Tesla est mort ?











-Elctrocut







pourquoi Heisenberg n'a pas eut d'enfant? 



parceque lorsqu'il avait la vitesse, il avait pas la position, quand il avait la position il avait pas la vitesse.. 


Heisenberg roule  230 sur l'autoroute, un flic l'arrte.
-Non mais ca va pas ? Savez vous  combien vous rouliez ?
-Non mais je sais trs bien o je suis.

----------


## copin

Une courte que je dis  chaque fois que je fais mes courses au dsespoir de ma copine... ::cfou:: 




> Elle est morte adelle...


 ::dehors::

----------


## mlny84

> Une courte que je dis  chaque fois que je fais mes courses au dsespoir de ma copine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Elle est morte adelle...


Une rfrence  la chanson des Quatre barbus ?

Edit : La chanson date de 1948...

----------


## Lung

> Une courte que je dis  chaque fois que je fais mes courses au dsespoir de ma copine...


C'est pour ne plus faire de courses ?

 :;):

----------


## cladsam

il manque un bout la :




> Elle est morte Adle
> Ca lui apprendra  avoir des sals amis

----------


## N_I_C_S

> pourquoi Heisenberg n'a pas eut d'enfant?
> 
> 
> 
> parceque lorsqu'il avait la vitesse, il avait pas la position, quand il avait la position il avait pas la vitesse..


 ::king:: 

Petite digression:

Il court, il court, le furet. Pourtant, Les canicules l'ont emball. Bon, je vais couper les nouilles au scateur.

----------


## Le Shadow

> il manque un bout la :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Elle est morte Adles
> C'est qu'elle n'avait plus beaucoup de 'pep et Ronny' lui en a trop demand.
> Ca lui apprendra  avoir des sals amis
> Avant de mourir, elle avait demand 'Ou sont les sauces ?'. 'Y sont dans leur pots' de rpondre l'autre...


(On est sur le bord de faire un roman sur les charcuterie)

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Saw 6, j'aime bien aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## afrodje

6 tronc

----------


## Celelibi

100 dalles

----------


## SoBaKa

vous savez que vous tes des malades?  :8O: 

Sur ce je pense que vais aller me boire un jus de chaud 7  ::aie::

----------


## smashy

Une de mes favorites

Monsieur et Madame Oss ont un fils ......

....

....

Jean Wallace

----------


## ucfoutu

> vous savez que vous tes des malades? 
> 
> Sur ce je pense que vais aller me boire un jus de chaud 7


C'est  !
Et tu a rat l' "occase" de prsenter (en anglais) l'histoire la plus courte pour traduire ce que tu as crit :




> So long


  ::lol::

----------


## SoBaKa

> C'est  !
> Et tu a rat l' "occase" de prsenter (en anglais) l'histoire la plus courte pour traduire ce que tu as crit :


Je suis le seul  ne pas avoir compris la?  ::roll:: 

---

smashy... ton "Monsieur et madame ont un fils" je m'imagine bien la dire  un moment bien prcis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cladsam

> 100 dalles


D'un coup, c'ets plus dur  digrer ...

----------


## ucfoutu

> Je suis le seul  ne pas avoir compris la?


Peut-tre pas ...
N'auront pas non plus compris tous ceux (rares, j'espre, s'ils sont dveloppeurs) qui comprennent mal la langue de Shakespeare ...

Il existe par contre d'excellents traducteurs sur le net ... il me semble ... ::lol:: 

Allez, alors, et  nouveau, donc : So long !

----------


## adiGuba

> il manque un bout la :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Elle est morte Adle
> Ca lui apprendra  avoir des sals amis


Comme quoi il n'y a pas que des gens bon dans la vie !

a++

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

::lol::  *adiGuba* il repart dans la charcuterie ^^  ::aie::

----------


## ucfoutu

> *adiGuba* il repart dans la charcuterie ^^


Bah..
Tant que ce n'est pas dans les Andes ...
Ouille ... je ===>

----------


## Le Shadow

> Comme quoi il n'y a pas que des gens bon dans la vie !
> 
> a++


Mais c'est sur eux qu'il faut compter, et pas sur les sots !

Un sot, deux sots, trois sots, quatre sots, cinq sots, six  sots

 ::king::   ::aie::   :8O: 

J'en ferai pu des comme ca, promis !!

----------


## N_I_C_S

Ce n'est pat intelligent

----------


## Mat.M

je dirais mme plus qu'il nous a pat en croute  ::mouarf:: 
Sur ce bonne soire

----------


## ucfoutu

> je dirais mme plus qu'il nous a pat en croute 
> Sur ce bonne soire


Mais non !

C'est Path "macaroni" (pour les connaisseurs)...

Euh... encore ma dyslexie... ::lol::

----------


## Le Shadow

> Mais non !
> 
> C'est Path "macaroni" (pour les connaisseurs)...
> 
> Euh... encore ma dyslexie...


C pas une Dyslexie, c'est une NeufLexie !

----------


## ucfoutu

> C pas une Dyslexie, c'est une NeufLexie !


C'est quoi encore, cette nouvelle maladie ?

Avec mes copains Banane y Versaire (y toffent mais yachef) on s'tait arrts  la six tites

Patap, hein ... ::oops::

----------


## Le Shadow

La six tite, c aprs la cinq cop ca ??

Ca va de 4  rack, a 5 cop,  6 tite !

----------


## piro

> La six tite, c aprs la cinq cop ca ??
> 
> Ca va de 4  rack, a 5 cop,  6 tite !


L je sens que l'on drape vers du langage sms

----------


## Le Shadow

> L je sens que l'on drape vers du langage sms


Quatre--Rack, cinq-cop, Six-tite


C'est mieux ?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

sept y s'est mis ?

----------


## ucfoutu

> sept y s'est mis ?


7 =
 ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

7 2 ki 7 1 10 4 sion ?  ::fou::

----------


## newbie57

> 7 2 ki 7 1 10 4 *sion* ?


6 on

 ::aie::

----------


## lper

> 6 on


 ::king::

----------


## ucfoutu

Savez quoi (sorti dans les actualits  l'instant.... sur gougougueule...) :

L'o a base/le grnd 

C'est quoi, , comme nouvelle  ???

----------


## N_I_C_S

Blague entendue rcemment : 

Un docteur va voir une jeune mre qui vient d'accoucher :
- Mademoiselle, j'ai 2 mauvaises nouvelles. D'abord, votre fils n'est qu'une grosse oreille.
- Mon Dieu ! C'est horrible ! et la 2e ?
- Il est sourd

----------


## Mat.M

Une petite pour la route : qui a vritablement dcouvert le courant alternatif ?
Claude Franois en chantant "a s'en va et a revient" dans sa baignoire. ::mouarf::

----------


## Muesko

Ha pas mal  ::love::  j'ai quelques blague bien trash sur cloclo je peux ?

----------


## N_I_C_S

> j'ai quelques blague bien trash sur cloclo je peux ?


 Oblig, maintenant, tu en as trop dit ::D:  Toute faon ce mec c'tait pas une lumire ::mouarf:: .

----------


## lper

> Oblig, maintenant, tu en as trop dit Toute faon ce mec c'tait pas une lumire.


Oui mais il avait du jus...
 ::dehors::

----------


## f-k-z

> Oblig, maintenant, tu en as trop dit Toute faon ce mec c'tait pas une lumire.


de toute maniere on etait deja au courant  ::):

----------


## ucfoutu

> de toute maniere on etait deja au courant


C'est vrai !

Mais jusque l, il lectrisait surtout les foules !

----------


## Le Shadow

C'est un gars du tonnerre !

----------


## Etanne

Je dirai mme, que beaucoup de filles ont eu des coups de foudre !

----------


## piro

Certains disent qu'il a disparu en un clair, mais je voudrais pas trop me mouiller

----------


## lper

Vous tes srs qu'ils vous manquent pas une ampoule  tous, vous tes en train de disjoncter ou quoi !  ::aie::

----------


## smashy

perso , je trouve que l'humour ici ne volt pas haut et plus ca va plus ca ampere

----------


## ucfoutu

> perso , je trouve que l'humour ici ne volt pas haut et plus ca va plus ca ampere


Oh ... tu sais...
L'humour, c'est comme le reste :
Ca s'en va et sa revient....

----------


## lper

et a s'  applique  tous...

----------


## Le Shadow

C'est ce qui arrive quand le fils se touchent !

----------


## ucfoutu

> C'est ce qui arrive quand le fils se touchent !


H, toi ..

Et si tu proposais la modification du nom de ta ville (Je pense  ... Secousse Teamee....)

----------


## Le Shadow

> H, toi ..
> 
> Et si tu proposais la modification du nom de ta ville (Je pense  ... Secousse Teamee....)


Ca aurait pour effet de trop branler le monde !

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ca aurait pour effet de trop branler le monde !


Mais non !
Si ton Maire est un Maire branch, la proposition passera.

Mets le donc vite au courant ...

----------


## Le Shadow

> Mais non !
> Si ton Maire est un Maire branch, la proposition passera.
> 
> Mets le donc vite au courant ...


Il me dit qu'on aurait Thor de changer le nom de la ville

----------


## Le Shadow

> La taverne prive du Club : Humour et divers Divers, dtente et humour. Rserv aux membres du Club. Pour le Chat, c'est ici : -> Le Chat


Meoww !!!

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## f-k-z

Yop,
une petite, je sais aps si elle  t poste ou pas :s si c'est le cas, desol:

qu''est-ce qu'une frite enceinte ? 
Une patate saute.



 ::dehors::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon c'est un peu coquin, mais tellement drle :

Quelle est la diffrence entre une usine et une p*** (pripatticienne) ??

L'usine dbite des caisses et la p*** encaisse des bites

 ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

Quel est l'accessoire coquin prfr chez les lopards?
Un string en peau de pute ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Deux femmes discutent :
- Tu fumes, toi, aprs l'amour ?
- Je sais pas, j'ai jamais regard.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'est un fou qui est en train de dormir, il tombe de son lit, alors il se dit "Mince" puis il remonte dans son lit.

1 heure aprs il retombe de son lit puis l il se dit :

"Si jme sor pas relev jme sor tomb dessu"

 ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

:carembar:
Une blonde, une concierge, et une tudiante sont dans un ascenseur. 
Soudains la concirge appercoie une tache blanche suspecte sur la glace de son ascenseur. 
Elle y glisse le doit, le met dans la bouche et dclare :
"C'est du sperme !"
L'tudiante goute  son tour et dit 
"Oui, et il n'est pas de l'immeuble"
La blonde goute  son tour et dit 
"Il n'est pas du quartier non plus"

Sinon c'est l'histoire de deux prostitue qui se disputent.

Quelle diffrence y a-t-il entre un 69 et un 51 ?
Avec un 51, on a le nez dans l'anis

Niels Bohr et Heisenberg entrent dans un bar et... non.

Un petit mec fait un pari avec une femme corpulente, comme quoi il est capable de la faire jouir vingt fois par jour,  condition que ce soit dans le noir et que chaque demi-heure il sorte 2 minutes pour respirer. La femme accepte, ils se couchent, et vers la 15e fois la femme n'en peut plus et demande d'arrter, suite de quoi elle allume la lumire. Ce faisant, elle voit un type bien dsagrable et mal ras.
- Qui tes-vous ??? demande la femme, affole, Et o est le mec avec des lunettes ???
- Celui qui vend les billets ?

----------


## zais_ethael

Pourquoi une blonde lche sa montre?
Parce que tic-tac c'est seulement deux calories.

----------


## afrodje

Allez sur les blondes....


Une blonde est avec son mec du jour. Il lui demande en rigolant :
Tiens, c'est normal que t'aies un bas rouge et un noir ? 
Ah, m'en parle pas ! En plus j'en ai une deuxime paire comme a.

----------


## maxim_um

> C'est un fou qui est en train de dormir, il tombe de son lit, alors il se dit "Mince" puis il remonte dans son lit.
> 
> 1 heure aprs il retombe de son lit puis l il se dit :
> 
> "Si jme sor pas relev jme sor tomb dessu"


 ::mouarf:: 
trop bien  ::king::

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Allez sur les blondes....


One more time...

<connard_mode>
   Qu'est-ce qu'une brune qui a mauvaise haleine ?
   Une blonde qui fait le poirier.
</connard_mode>

----------


## Sekigawa

Pourquoi les arbres puent ???

=+> PARCEQUE LES TRONCS PETENT !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## BornBanane

Pardon d'avance a toutes les femmes du forum  ::aie:: 


Quel est la diffrence entre un chien et une femme ?

le prix du collier

----------


## millie

> Quel est la diffrence entre un chien et une femme ?
> 
> le prix du collier


Il y a une version quivalente entre la cravate et la laisse...

----------


## Civodul4

> One more time...
> 
> <connard_mode>
>    Qu'est-ce qu'une brune qui a mauvaise haleine ?
>    Une blonde qui fait le poirier.
> </connard_mode>


Une fausse blonde !

----------


## N_I_C_S

La blonde est forcment fausse  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

oh non, les bires et les cigarettes sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus vrai  ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

C'est l'histoire d'une blonde qui pense que...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

Bon, aller, ma contribution sur les blondes :




> C'est une blonde qui marche dans la rue. Soudain elle aperoit une norme crotte de chien sur le trottoir,  quelques mtres : Oh la la, faut pas que je me trompe de pied ! 
> 
> Deux brunes et une blonde sont invites chez un roi du ptrole au Texas. Toutes trois se sont perdues et arrivent compltement en retard chez le type.
> Elles vont donc pour s'excuser :
> Brune 1 :  Sorry I'm late... 
> Brune 2 :  Sorry I'm late too... 
> Blonde 1:  Sorry I'm late three... 
> 
> Deux blondes dcident de jouer aux checs. L'une demande  l'autre: T'as les rgles en tte?
> ...

----------


## ghost emperor

> C'est l'histoire d'une blonde qui pense que...


re-post mais toujours aussi vrai

----------


## afrodje



----------


## Le Shadow

Que fait une blonde qui mange des smarties ?
- Elle enlve les cales

Que dit une blonde qui voit une peau de banane par terre ?
- Ah non.. j'vais encore tomber !!!

----------


## ucfoutu

H ! toi, ami Le shadow ...

Sais-tu pourquoi on trouve des singes en Afrique du Sud et des "Aneglophanes" au Quebec ?

Que veux-tu ? Les Africains ont t servis les premiers !

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Quelle est la diffrence entre un camion remplit de boules de bowling et un camion remplit de bbs mort ?




















y'en a un qu'on peut pas dcharger avec la fourche  foin !  ::yaisse2:: 

dsol

----------


## Sekigawa

> re-post mais toujours aussi vrai


Dsol mais j'ai pas eu la volont de lire les 45 pages de blagues...  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Qu'est-ce qui est petit, qui crie et qui passe pas par la porte?
Un bb avec un javelot plant dans la tte.

hum... dsol :p

----------


## f-k-z

> Qu'est-ce qui est petit, qui crie et qui passe pas par la porte?
> Un bb avec un javelot plant dans la tte.
> 
> hum... dsol :p


Je suis pas trop d'accord, cela devrait tre dans le ventre, car sinon c'est la mort immdiate (nan je chipote pas du tout :p)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Oui mais bon, qu'est-ce qui est tout vert et qui ne bouge plus... ?

Le mme bb 3 mois plus tard

----------


## BugFactory

C'est nul ces blagues sur les bbs morts!
... Ben oui, je les connais dj, alors elles ne me font plus rire.

(Ajoutez quand mme la balise <interdit aux mes sensibles /> avant que les modrateurs ne se fchent!)

----------


## Sekigawa

> C'est nul ces blagues sur les bbs morts!
> ... Ben oui, je les connais dj, alors elles ne me font plus rire.
> 
> (Ajoutez quand mme la balise <interdit aux mes sensibles /> avant que les modrateurs ne se fchent!)


Aprs tout c'est des blagues il ne faut pas les prendre au premier degrs mais bon si les modos pensent que c'est trop "gore" c'est leur droit  ::aie:: 

Au passage je sais pas si elle a dj t sorti...

Comment on appelle le pnis d'un prtre ??
La vrit : car la vrit sort toujours de la bouche des enfants !!! LOL

----------


## Commodore

Qui connait l'histoire du mec qui avait 5 bi... heu... pnis ?
Son slip lui allait comme un gant  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> C'est nul ces blagues sur les bbs morts!
> ... Ben oui, je les connais dj, alors elles ne me font plus rire.
> 
> (Ajoutez quand mme la balise <interdit aux mes sensibles /> avant que les modrateurs ne se fchent!)


<interdit aux mes sensibles>actualit 
: Qu'est-ce qui est pire qu'un bb dans un conglateur?

un bb dans deux conglateurs

</interdit aux mes sensibles> ::dehors::

----------


## Civodul4

Tu sais, dit la femme, les maux de tte que j'avais   continuellement
depuis quelque temps... eh bien, ils ont disparu !
Plus de maux de tte ? questionne le mari. Qu'est-ce que tu  as
fait ?
Mon amie m'a envoye chez un hypnotiseur et il m'a dit de me
tenir  devant un miroir en me rptant : 'je n'ai pas mal  la tte,
je n'ai pas mal  la tte, je n'ai pas mal  la tte' et a a
march !   Mes maux de tte ont disparu.
C'est fantastique, rplique le mari.
Tu sais, tu n'es pas trop en forme au lit depuis quelque  temps,
enchane la femme. Peut-tre devrais-tu le consulter toi aussi ?
Aprs avoir consult l'hypnotiseur, le mari revient  la  maison,
enlace  sa femme, l'entrane dans la chambre, la couche sur le lit et lui dit :
Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques minutes.
Il s'enferme ensuite dans la salle de bains et quelques  minutes
plus tard revient dans la chambre et honore sa femme avec une passion  peu commune.
Sa femme ne tarit pas d'admiration devant une telle forme.
Le mari dit : ' Ne bouge pas, je reviens dans quelques
minutes', et il retourne dans la salle de bains. Au bout de quelques minutes, il revient dans la chambre et refait l'amour  sa femme encore plus passionnment que la premire fois.
La femme est puise mais ravie. Le mari dit : 'Ne bouge pas,
je reviens dans quelques minutes', et il retourne dans la salle de bains.
Cette fois, sa femme le suit intrigue. Elle le voit debout
devant le miroir qui rpte :
C'est pas ma femme, c'est pas ma femme, c'est pas ma
femme.....'

Mouais elle est pas courte !  ::aie::

----------


## Civodul4

C'est quatre belges en vire  Paris qui s'arrtent en voiture dans le bois de Boulogne  hauteur d'une prostitue :
C'est combien dit le conducteur ?" 
30 devant, 45 derrire" rpond la fille.
Deux voix de protestation s'lvent  l'arrire de la voiture:
Et pourquoi c'est plus cher pour nous ??

----------


## Sekigawa

> Mouais elle est pas courte !


Enorme lolol  ::lol::

----------


## mavina

J'sais pas si ca a dj t dit (relire 50 pages merci bien :s) mais en voici une courte : 

c'est un nain qui rentre dans un caf... plouf.  ::roll:: 

F.

----------


## Biosox

c'est un fremier qui se promne avec sa femme et ils arrivent devant une de leurs chvres:
Le fermier: "Tu vois ma chrie, c'est elle la vache avec qui je fais l'amour quand tu as mal  la tte"
La femme: "Toi t'es vraiment trop bte! c'est pas une vache, c'est une chvre!!"
Le fermier: "C'est pas  toi que je parle, c'est  la chvre..."
 ::aie::

----------


## newbie57

> c'est un fremier qui se promne avec sa femme et ils arrivent devant une de leurs chvres:
> Le fermier: "Tu vois ma chrie, c'est elle la vache avec qui je fais l'amour quand tu as mal  la tte"
> La femme: "Toi t'es vraiment trop bte! c'est pas une vache, c'est une chvre!!"
> Le fermier: "C'est pas  toi que je parle, c'est  la chvre..."


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Comment appelle-t-on un nain avec une baguette de pain ?

Un agenda (un petit qu'a le pain)

Comment appelle-t-on un nain qui sort des toilettes ?

Un expresso (un petit qu'a fait)

----------


## Le Shadow

Comment on appelle un nain dans un garde-robe ? 
Un nain-permable !

Comment on appelle 2 personne dans le mme garde-robe ?
Des malade mantaux !

----------


## ucfoutu

Qu'aurait d faire Adam ?

Jouer plutt du tambour ( t'auras pas ta pomme ! t'auras pas ta pomme ! t'auras pas ta pomme ... )

----------


## Muesko

pourquoi les amricains on froid??? 




parce que christophe colomb a dcouvert l'amrique... 

Les voisins de Mohamed, Mr et Mme Dupont, n'arrivent 
pas  avoir d'enfant, ils sont dsesprs. 
Un jour, Mme Dupont dit  son mari:'coute, au-dessus 
vit Mr Mohammed et toute sa famille, ils ont un enfant 
chaque anne, tu 
devrais peut-tre aller le voir:qui 
sait, si a se trouve Mr Mohammed possde des herbes 
de fertilit venues de son pays.' 
Aussitt dit aussitt fait. Le lendemain, Mr Dupont 
croise Mr Mohammed dans l'escalier et lui expose son 
problme. Mr Mohammed lui dit alors: 
-Mais mon frre, pourquoi ti es pas venu voir Mohammed 
plus tt? J'y vais t'expliquer c'qui faut ti fasses: 
ti vas  l'picerie, d'accord? 
-Euh, oui. 
-Ti achtes une brosse, ti achtes di savon et di 
l'eau de Cologne, d'accord? 
-Ben, oui. 
-Et ti achtes aussi un balai, d'accord? 
-Trs bien. 
-Aprs ti rentres chez toi, ti mets ta femme toute nue 
et ti la fous sous la douche, d'accord? 
-Oui oui. 
-Ensuite, ti la laves, ti li mets di savon et avec la 
brosse ti frottes ti frottes ti frottes, d'accord? 
-Trs bien. 
-Aprs, ti sches bien ta femme, ti li mets de l'Eau 
de Cologne partout, ti la prends et ti la mets sour 
ton lit, d'accord? 
-Euh, oui, 
mais ,qu'est-ce que je fais avec le balai? 
-Et bien quand ta femme elle est prte, ti prends l' 
balai, ti frappes au plafond, et Mohammed y descend.

----------


## N_I_C_S

Qu'est-ce qu'un nain avec un baladeur ?
Un petit qu'a le son.

Qu'est-ce qu'un nain qui va voir un film ?
Un petit qu'a le cin. ::mrgreen::

----------


## zais_ethael

Un jour, un homme dit  sa femme "chrie, je commence  tre lass de notre vie de couple, j'aimerais te sodomiser". Aprs bien des dbats, sa femme accepte.
Le soir venu, il la sodomise, se retourne et s'endort sans un mot.
Au matin il se lve, ne dit rien et part au boulot. Au soir il rentre chez lui, ne dit rien, mange son repas puis la sodomise  nouveau, il se retourne et s'endort sans un mot.
Le lendemain il se lve, ne dit rien, part au boulot. Au soir il rentre, ne dit rien, mange son repas puis la sodomise, toujours sans un mot.
Sa femme commence  en avoir marre
"Mais pourquoi tu ne me parles plus"
"Je ne parle pas aux enculs"

----------


## N_I_C_S

<mes sensibles s'abstenir>
Quelle est la diffrence entre une femme et un frigo ?
Un frigo a pte pas quand on retire la viande.
</mes sensibles s'abstenir>

----------


## Sekigawa

> Un jour, un homme dit  sa femme "chrie, je commence  tre lass de notre vie de couple, j'aimerais te sodomiser". Aprs bien des dbats, sa femme accepte.
> Le soir venu, il la sodomise, se retourne et s'endort sans un mot.
> Au matin il se lve, ne dit rien et part au boulot. Au soir il rentre chez lui, ne dit rien, mange son repas puis la sodomise  nouveau, il se retourne et s'endort sans un mot.
> Le lendemain il se lve, ne dit rien, part au boulot. Au soir il rentre, ne dit rien, mange son repas puis la sodomise, toujours sans un mot.
> Sa femme commence  en avoir marre
> "Mais pourquoi tu ne me parles plus"
> "Je ne parle pas aux enculs"


lol abuz ^^

----------


## Muesko

> <mes sensibles s'abstenir>
> Quelle est la diffrence entre une femme et un frigo ?
> Un frigo a pte pas quand on retire la viande.
> </mes sensibles s'abstenir>


Trs trs classe  ::love::

----------


## N_I_C_S

C'est malin, je suis grill  ::aie:: , je pensais que personne la lirait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sekigawa

> C'est malin, je suis grill , je pensais que personne la lirait


C'est pas ta faute t'es un crado c'est la vie...  ::sm::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Est-ce que par hasard tu ne serais pas une femme ?  ::lol:: 

Bon, j'avoue qu'elle tait de trs mauvais got...

Piti, je veux pas tre le nouveau milleniumlover !! ::ouin::  ::ouin::

----------


## zodd

> Bon, j'avoue qu'elle tait de trs mauvais got...


T'y a mis la langue? ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Pfff...  C'est petit...  C'est mesquin... Votre prvisibilit me fait de la peine... ::mrgreen:: 

Bon, dans un autre registre : 

Qu'est-ce qui est rond, vert et qui nage sous l'eau ?
Un chou-marin.


Qu'est-ce qui est rond, vert et qui nage sous l'eau avec des abeilles autour ?
Un chou-marin ruche.

----------


## illight

T'essaye de te rattraper la c'est a ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Ah, a se voit tant que a ? ::aie:: 
Non, mais voil le problme : aprs une blague de trop grande qualit, les autres passent inaperu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sekigawa

Bon on t'en voudras pas c'est pas grave aprs tout on est l pour rigol  ::lol:: 

AU faites

De quelle couleur sont les petits pois???
rouge et oui les petits pois sont rouges !!

C'est nul mais c'est bon !!  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

::king:: 

Par solidarit : O trouve-t-on la couleur brale ?
Sur la colonne verte et brale

----------


## Muesko

C'est l'histoire d'un pingouin qui respirait par le cul, un jour il s'est assis et il est mort.

----------


## maxim_um

Ils devaient tre contents ses amis de savoir qu'il ne pourrait plus expirer.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Muesko

Il avait surtout pas intrt  gerber n'importe o.

----------


## Kihm Xs

qu'est ce qui est petit, vert et dans l'espace?
Une choux coupe


qu'est ce qui est petit, vert et qui lance des clairs?
Un pika choux

----------


## zais_ethael

Qu'est-ce qui est petit, qui monte et qui descend?
Un petit pois dans un ascenseur

Qu'est-ce qui est jaune et qui fait peur?
Un citron avec une mitraillette

----------


## Kihm Xs

qu'est ce qui fait des bulles et qui gratte au careau?
Un bb dans un micro ondes

----------


## Muesko

La dernire est trs bonne.  ::king:: 

Aller  moi, attention c'est trash !  ::P: 

Qu'est ce qui est le plus dur  manger dans un lgume ?
Le fauteuil roulant

 ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

D'o vient le cri de tarzan ??

Un jour dans la jungle, tarzan se balade de lianes en lianes et tout  coup il voit Jane au milieu d'une dizaine de crocodiles...
Qu'est-ce qu'il fait le Tarzan ?? Bah il va la sauver biensr, il prend une liane, fonce droit sur elle et cri :
"ACROCHES TOI O TU PEUX !!! "....

 ::cfou::

----------


## Le Shadow

C'est plus une demi-citation, mais j'la trouvais bonne !!

Vaut mieux le vin d'ici que de l'eau de l !!

 ::aie::

----------


## Enhide

Le plus dur  manger dans un lgume c'est le fauteuil roulant. ^^  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Muesko

Je l'avais mise deux posts plus haut  ::lol:: 

C'est un belge, un arabe, un franais, et un amricain, la le pilote se retourne et dit : 
Encore vous ?

----------


## NeMo_O

Pourquoi Mickey Mouse ?
Parce que Mario Bros !

----------


## KindPlayer

<ames sensibles s'abstenir (mais alors vraiment)>
Comment appelle-t-on le sexe de Marc Dutroux?

Verit! Parce que la Vrit sort de la bouche des enfants

jvous avais prvenu
</ames sensibles s'abstenir>

Une autre un peu moins trash
<ames sensibles s'abstenir>
Qu'est ce qu'une pelleteuse dans le jardin de Marc Dutroux?

Le ramassage scolaire

</ames sensibles s'abstenir>


<blonde s'abstenir>
Une blonde et une brune se suicident en sautant du haut d'un immeuble, en meme temps. Pourquoi la blonde arrive apres la brune?

Elle s'est arrete en route pour demander son chemin!

</blonde s'abstenir>

----------


## Biosox

- bonjour, je cherche un livre.
- oui, de quel auteur?
- euf... de vingt centimtres
- Vincent comment?

----------


## Scorpi0

Qu'est ce qu'un boomerang qui ne revient pas ?
Un bout de bois

Edit : haha, repost de la page 39  ::aie::

----------


## KindPlayer

Un homme monte dans un taxi belge. Le taxi s'engage dans une grande descente, et soudain les freins lachent et le taxi s'emballe! Le passager du taxi prend peur, mais il est vite rassur par le chauffeur du taxi:
"Ne vous inquitez pas, en bas de la descente il y a un stop"

----------


## supersnail

> Qu'est ce qu'un boomerang qui ne revient pas ?
> Un bout de bois
> 
> Edit : haha, repost de la page 39


J'aurais pari un ceintre  ::aie::

----------


## Shypster

> Un homme monte dans un taxi belge. Le taxi s'engage dans une grande descente, et soudain les freins lachent et le taxi s'emballe! Le passager du taxi prend peur, mais il est vite rassur par le chauffeur du taxi:
> "Ne vous inquitez pas, en bas de la descente il y a un stop"


Elle est sympa.

----------


## fally

allez,  moi,  moi
que faire pour ne pas reposter dans un thread aussi long que celui-ci?
ne pas poster du tout; et c'est ce que je fais
 ::fleche::

----------


## KindPlayer

> allez,  moi,  moi
> que faire pour ne pas reposter dans un thread aussi long que celui-ci?
> ne pas poster du tout; et c'est ce que je fais


C'est une blague a?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Pourquoi les chiens se lchent les c******s ?
Parce qu'ils peuvent eux !!

----------


## Biosox

pourquoi les femmes, quand elles se reveillent, se grattent derrire la tte?
rponse: parce qu'elles ont pas de cou***es

----------


## supersnail

> C'est une blague a?


 mon avis oui  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> Envoy par *KindPlayer* 
> C'est une blague a?


J'espere que c'est une blague  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

A moi! A moi!

C'est Mat et Carlos qui sont sur un bateau... et plouff le bateau coule  ::aie:: 

ps: je suis dj sorti et je cours trs vite et trs loin

----------


## fally

> A moi! A moi!
> C'est Mat et Carlos qui sont sur un bateau... et plouff le bateau coule 
> ps: je suis dj sorti et je cours trs vite et trs loin


et ne reviens plus au dehors, tu y tais dj

----------


## Captain_JS

> A moi! A moi!
> 
> C'est Mat et Carlos qui sont sur un bateau... et plouff le bateau coule 
> 
> ps: je suis dj sorti et je cours trs vite et trs loin


Carlos avec ou sans son cercueil ? ::calim2:: 
 ::scarymov::

----------


## soria_t

Mat avec ou sans sa bouteille ? 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

Comment fait un chat pour s'essuyer aprs ses besoins ?

Tu donnes ta langue au chat ???

----------


## fally

> Comment fait un chat pour s'essuyer aprs ses besoins ?
> Tu donnes ta langue au chat ???


pouah, je prefere en donne a une blonde

----------


## Muesko

Vous savez pourquoi les chinois ont toujours le sourire ? 

=>Eux, ils savent ce qu'il y a dans les nems

----------

